# Happy Owl Case/Bag



## GinnyB

www.happyowlstudio.com/the-clutch.html

The product has arrived - prototype I think. I ordered this at a discounted price last July! been waiting ever since. The bag is not for men - I haven't looked beyond the bag to see if there's a men's case or not. 

What I like is that this bag/case looks small enough go fit into luggage, or a tote and then you can grab the bag and sling it over your shoulder taking your iPad and stuff with you.  We do a lot of car shows and take lots of stuff to sit all day. We often leave our cars and go see other cars and I hated leaving my iPad and other stuff. This bag lets me tote it easily.

The vanguard pre-ordered for $15 deposit for a total purchase price of $65. It's $89 now, I think. I ordered RED. 

This will be good too for my shoulder surgery. I won't be able to swap cases, so maybe I can leave it in the red bag, minimal junk in the bag and just sling it when I go for check-ups, etc.


----------



## yogini2

I also put down the deposit for this case.  Waiting.  Waiting.  Waiting.  I know the samples are done and should be ready soon.  I've been ready since about May.  I like it as a substitute for a purse and something to secure the iPad.  Since the iPad too big for my purse, I thought I'd just buy one purse/ipad holder.  They look great.  I don't carry much in my purse so it should work for me.  So my iPad stays home for now.  If I take it out, I put it in the original box and carry it.  Kathy


----------



## corkyb

Figures, I just asked for my deposit back last week as I got tired of waiting.


----------



## Pushka

corkyb said:


> Figures, I just asked for my deposit back last week as I got tired of waiting.


Yup.


----------



## lynninva

I don't see any type of strap in the pictures. Is that right?  I would not be interested if it works like a large clutch, versus a shoulder strap bag.


----------



## pidgeon92

I waited til about the end of July, then got my refund. Then I bought a less expensive cover from Amazon, and I am quite happy with it.


----------



## yogini2

lynninva said:


> I don't see any type of strap in the pictures. Is that right? I would not be interested if it works like a large clutch, versus a shoulder strap bag.


They added a shoulder strap for The Clutch in July. They also added a latch that secures the whole 'purse/iPad case' as well as acts as a stand to allow typing. Originally they were showing pictures of you using anything (sunglasses, a rock) to tilt it up so you can type at an angle. They fixed that with a very attractive clasp. The Wallet and Wallet lite does not have a strap. They all some in leather.

There last update was Sept 17th. With the final samples now done and someone on the ground in Taiwan overseeing the whole process, they say they should be ready to have final production and air ship to the U.S. the first orders.

After all this time, I'm just going to wait for them to come out. I just look at the pics of the red clutch and tell myself its worth the wait.
Kathy


----------



## GinnyB

I just deposited the $15 at the tail end of the discounted price offering (end of July). I didn't think it would take this long, but at this point, I have nothing to lose except waiting. Maybe it'll show up for Christmas! In the meantime, I have only bought one iPad case, whereas my Kindle 2 has 6 cases! I bought a Griffin case from the Buy/Sell/Trade forum and I just love it! (I hated the Apple case - gave it to hubby.) The only negative about the Griffin is that it does not have any form of landscape tilt. I use a little tripod.

I am very anxious for the Happy Owl. I'm glad I'm not the only one waiting! The price is now $85.


----------



## SusanCassidy

yogini2 said:


> They added a shoulder strap for The Clutch in July. They also added a latch that secures the whole 'purse/iPad case' as well as acts as a stand to allow typing.


Do you know if you can use the iPad while using the shoulder strap? I'd love a case that you could use to keep from dropping the iPad while walking around.


----------



## yogini2

SusanCassidy said:


> Do you know if you can use the iPad while using the shoulder strap? I'd love a case that you could use to keep from dropping the iPad while walking around.


I'm not sure what you are asking. You want to use the iPad in the opened clutch with the shoulder strap holding it up? I don't know. Check the website to see. The strap is going to be like a purse strap. You can probably keep it on your shoulder but you would have to use one hand to hold up the iPad case part that would be opened and flipped backwards to see it. You'd have to hold it though. I'm just speculating based on the pictures.
Kathy


----------



## GinnyB

From the look of the BLACK purse (pictures 4 and 5), it looks as if the shoulder strap is affixed by snapping onto rings on either side of the bag. The front of the purse contains our stuff, the back part will contain the iPad. I would venture to say that the bag can be opened while wearing the shoulder strap. The length of the strap would determine one's comfort level. I suspect it would be ok to use if seated. 

I know that while I prefer to shoot with my Nikon firmly in my hands with the strap wrapped around my forearm, I have shot with it while the strap was cross-body, but it's not as comfortable to shoot like that. I suspect using the iPad would be much the same.

Regardless, I want that bag! I don't want to wait any more, but such is life. With my shoulder surgery on Tuesday, I won't be needed it much for the next several months.


----------



## yogini2

The latest pictures are on their website. They announced today that no exact shipping date yet, BUT an exact shipping date will be announced in early October and they will definitely be ready before the holidays. So there it is. Lots of pictures now.
Kathy


----------



## GinnyB

Cool! Thanks for the update. I'm going to go look at the website!


----------



## GinnyB

Oh good! There's an inside flap that holds the iPad into the sleeve portion. I had a case that the iPad would slip down and out when turned on that side. At least Apple's case securely held the iPad in place regardless of which angle one used.

I love the red bag and can't wait to get it.


----------



## ayuryogini

It seems as if they've added a lot of great features to the clutch since they originally posted about it.
Or maybe suddenly I just like it; I just placed a deposit on the black, 6 pleat one. 
Even at $89, it seems like a pretty good deal. 
I almost don't want to know what the discounted price had been. oh well....
It looks like a beautiful and unique case.


----------



## GinnyB

I just think it's a great way to carry one's iPad for a quick trip here or there. Beats having to put it into a larger bag. (I don't know why I think that.) I just hope all my junk doesn't fall out of the purse part when it's on my lap with the iPad in use!


----------



## yogini2

GinnyB said:


> I just think it's a great way to carry one's iPad for a quick trip here or there. Beats having to put it into a larger bag. (I don't know why I think that.) I just hope all my junk doesn't fall out of the purse part when it's on my lap with the iPad in use!


It looks like the purse half is zippered so nothing should fall out. I love the red one as well and that is what I've ordered. I love the 6 pleat front rather than the 10 pleat front. I plan on using it to replace my purse completely if it holds enough and I edit myself.
Kathy


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Oh Wow! I love this case, especially in the blue. And it has a cute little owl on it....my weakness  And 89.00 for all that you get is a great price...hmmmm, what to do


----------



## jaspertyler

I forgot all about this case!!    Looks nice


----------



## GinnyB

I didn't notice that the purse side was zippered. So when I'm tilting my iPad in every direction, stuff will be secure. 

I'm curious too how much stuff will fit in the purse side. I'll be happy if my sunglass hard case and my blackberry will fit. If they do, I don't care about the rest. I wish I could find a smaller (thinner) BlackBerry case!


----------



## yogini2

Check the website out for the latest news.  They started making the cases/purses in batches.  Shipping information very soon.  yeah.
My iPad was to go out and play.
Kathy


----------



## GinnyB

I ordered the red purse. I don't see a pic of any product with 10 pleats, but I suspect I'll like the classy look. It will be so nice when I just want to run to the doc's office, or something and sling my iPad with some cash and/or credit cards. I don't like carrying my iPad in my hand, but hubby doesn't mind. I need it in a bag. I use a Griffen case that I got from the Buy/Sell/Trade forum. Love it. Hubby uses the Apple case that I hated. I would like to find a distressed leather bag for the iPad. I was looking at the Temple Bag (ooohhh), but it might be too heavy. Never ordered one.

http://templebags.com/


----------



## SusanCassidy

I forgot to post what the "Happy Owl" lady emailed me about the strap, on 10/11:

"Yes - you can use the iPad while the strap is over your shoulder. It is designed with one D-ring on the front of the case and one on the back so it is comfortable to open up even if you have it over your shoulder or across your body messenger bag style. 

No- the 10 pleat is not at all heavier than the 6 pleat. But here is a little inside info for you - we have made the difficult decision to stop making the 6 pleat. It was a tough call, but we learned from customer feed back that they liked the 10 better. And when we learned that only making one version of The Clutch would help to make production happen faster, it made the decision a lot earlier. Our #1 priority right now (aside from making a beautiful, high quality product) is getting the cases out to those of you that have pre-ordered asap!

Yes - the shoulder strap is adjustable and, of course, detachable. It adjusts from 2.5'-5' long. I love the black with purple accents too!! (It was a bit of a risk when I first thought it up - I'm one of the designers - but it was such a delightful surprise when I saw it in person "

I broke down and ordered the black clutch (couldn't resist the purple lining).


----------



## GinnyB

I wonder when they're going to start shipping! I'd love to take it on my next cruise. Will be easy to carry in such a case.


----------



## GinnyB

Ha ha ha! "Soon" is relative. "Soon" to me was 2.5 months ago!


----------



## yogini2

This just gets better and better.  They announced today that they are closer to the final process of allowing us to order, then we wait again.  The hold up now...the box they are going to ship them in.    Then when that's done, they've stopped calling it 'soon'.  They are now calling it 'oh, so soon'.  Hmmmmm.  The best news is that they lowered the price to $79.  i'm still holding out for this case, but it better be pretty darn perfect to live up to all this hype and faith in this waiting process.  kathy


----------



## GinnyB

I checked out the News section. Enough news already. Just ship the darn thing!


----------



## GinnyB

WHERE is my e-mail from them?? Grrrrr!


----------



## yogini2

"Oh, so soon"  Then we get to wait weeks for it to be delivered.
kathy


----------



## yogini2

Well, the first batch of finished product has left the factory.  BUT, we can't order yet.  It's on the way.  Wait for the e-mail.  SOON.  I think they have  a different definition of soon than I do.  If I read the comments right, IF you were one of the first people to put a deposit down, you will probably have it by Christmas.  UGH!!!!!!!!!!  I think I am going to have to buy a cheap protective cover so I can take it outside of the house.  Ridiculous!!


----------



## GinnyB

What is meant by one of the first? When did they go on sale? I sent my pre-order payment in July.


----------



## VictoriaP

Every time one of you posts, I keep thinking they have to finally be shipping.  I'm so glad at this point that I didn't buy one of these.

Fingers crossed that they're everything you've dreamed of, AND that you have yours in hand by the end of the year!


----------



## corkyb

My God.  I bought when they were first mentioned on KB.  I got my deposit back months ago.  I still surely do love that red bag though and I know I'll regret taking my $15.00 back the moment I hear they have shipped.


----------



## GinnyB

I'm thinking I should have canceled too, but I still think that red shoulder bag is JUST what I need! (Isn't that the case with every bag? ha ha ha) 

VictoriaP -- If this bag arrives on time, I'm thinking it would be perfect to tote my iPad around that Tahiti cruise ship to this wifi spots since as you said no more ethernet and I can buy an iPad ethernet cable. 

And you two are lucky you didn't order because the price went down, so when they finally ship, you'll get a good buy. I'll take lots of photos of the bag when it gets here. I really do want it for Tahiti!


----------



## VictoriaP

It really is fabulous looking, I hope it works out well!


----------



## yogini2

I see on the website that the first batch of Happy Owl Case/bag is now in the U.S. going through customs.  According to the website, this can take between 3 and 14 days.  Here's hoping they didn't stuff them with cocaine or something.  So.........soon......oh, so soon.

kathy


----------



## corkyb

I'm so jealous.  I could have owned one of those that are right this minute in the US of A.


----------



## GinnyB

Finally! Maybe I'll have my red bag before I leave on February 19th! I sure hope it was worth the wait!!!!


----------



## yogini2

Some people have gotten their confirmation e-mail today.  Alas, I am not one of them. I think I thought about it for a few months.  Hope you get yours soon Ginny

Kathy


----------



## GinnyB

As soon as I saw your message about folks getting their confirmation, I jumped over to look. Waaaaaa... no confirmation for me! Waaaaaaaaa.

I didn't order until July, and I have no clue when the first pre-ordrs actually started.


----------



## yogini2

They started taking deposits in May.  I checked and I pre-ordered June 28th.  So, maybe we aren't in the first batch.  They deliberately did not tell us how many of the cases are in each batch.  I'm hoping it's large enough to include the June/July people......soon.  I've been looking at them since May but didn't plunk my money down until June.  Bummer.  Kathy


----------



## GinnyB

Well then we were only 30 and 60 days away from the original pre-orders. Maybe we'll get ours before or for Christmas. I just want it before February 19th!

At least we know it's sooner now rather than later. It's on the horizon.


----------



## corkyb

Can anyone tell me what the discounted price was last July?  Am wondering if I could get it for that price now that the darn thing is shipping.  I love it in red.


----------



## GinnyB

$10 off. I think when I pre-ordered it was $69. Then the regular price kicked in and I think that was $89, but I'm not certain. I think the clutch is $79.99 right now.


----------



## corkyb

Yes it is 79.99 but it gives no clue when I would get it.


----------



## yogini2

They are sending out e-mails in small batches (smaller batches of the bigger batch of cases) every few days so people who have gotten the e-mails can change their order, if they so desire. So we all may be in the first batch (of cases).  However, based on the comments, there are people who ordered them in April and May who have not received their confirmation e-mails yet.  So I don't know how close us June/July people are to getting them.  I also see that there are three other styles or colors that are now in production.  
I really want to get my confirmation e-mail so i can get my case so I can actually take it out of the house.

kathy


----------



## GinnyB

Kathy, I'm with you! Take it with me!

Corkyb, I'll see if I can find the email addy of the gal I was talking to and give it to you. You can ask the anticipated delivery date on a new order.


----------



## GinnyB

Corkyb,

Here's the "contact us" addy:  [email protected]

Their website is too busy to read. Just give me a line item date of deliver update. All those graphics are goofy. One line item would be sufficient. Oh well. I'll get it when I get it.


----------



## yogini2

I see from the web site that there are now seven different styles in production, including more red clutches.  The original batch is still held up in customs.  I haven't received the coveted e-mail yet.  Looking grim for Christmas.  I just ordered the Zagg case with the keyboard. Can't wait forever, gotta take my iPad out and do 'stuff' with it outside of the house.  The Zagg case only adds 1/4 inch to the iPad.  Should be able to use it with the Clutch and be double protected.
Kathy


----------



## sem

Yes, I ordered the Zagg case with keyboard. I'm pretty sure that I am going to cancel the (un)happy Owl case. Just too long to wait with no end in sight! Haven't gotten notification of when to expect the Zagg but their site says before Christmas.


----------



## corkyb

I ordered the zagg with keyboard myself.  I am excited about that cover.  They now say shipping on the 17th and to use expedited shipping to get by Christmas.  I just used the regular USPS first class mail because it was free.  If I don't get it for Christmas, that's ok.  It is one of my Christmas presents to myself though.


----------



## yogini2

I went for the free shipping with the Zagg case/keyboard as well. Also my Christmas present to myself.  I'm going to still get the Clutch, if I'm ever given an e-mail confirmation.  Right now, I view it like a book that I'm not really into but want to know how it ends, I've got to stay with it to see how it ends.  It better be pretty darn terrific for all this bother.


----------



## yogini2

They must have heard me sending out bad vibes.  I just received the coveted e-mail confirmation!  I opted for second day air for shipping.  Enough is enough.  Hooray oh, ah......Hoot!  Hoot!
Kathy


----------



## Eeyore

yogini2 said:


> They must have heard me sending out bad vibes. I just received the coveted e-mail confirmation! I opted for second day air for shipping. Enough is enough. Hooray oh, ah......Hoot! Hoot!
> Kathy


Congrats at long last, Kathy! Good things come to those who wait (and wait and wait...). 

Best Wishes!


----------



## GinnyB

I got mine too!!!!! Woohoooooooo! I got the regular $6.50 shipping. I figured 2 days would be Sunday and I wouldn't get it until Monday anyway. Wow! I hope I like it!!!!


----------



## corkyb

Oh congratulations to both of you!  I can't wait to see pictures and hear your reviews.


----------



## yogini2

Ginny:

They are still tied up in Customs.  It hasn't moved on to the next stage yet, except we are definitely in line for the first ones now.  With the holiday, who knows how fast the Customs office is working.  it's been almost two weeks already.  Back to soon, oh so soon.  But  at least it's soon-er.


----------



## GinnyB

Oh! I obviously didn't read their message carefully. I saw something about customs, but I just wanted to read how to confirm and pay the balance! 

At least I suspect I'll have it before the next 85 days end. (I'm eating leftovers... why are leftovers so good?)


----------



## sem

I also got the email and went ahead and ordered. I was very close to pulling the plug because I ordered the Zagg but I looked at the red with the soft pleats and just caved! It really is beautiful in the pictures. After all of the anticipation, I hope it lives up to our hopes.

Hoooot!!


----------



## GinnyB

sem said:


> After all of the anticipation, I hope it lives up to our hopes.
> 
> Hoooot!!


You and me both! I feel confident that I will love it as a bag, but will I love it as an open case playing my little games? We shall soon see! I got the RED PLEATS! oooooh la la!


----------



## skyblue

Please be sure to post photos and reviews when these bags arrive!  I can't wait to see yours and hear what you think!


----------



## sem

I'll certainly post reviews - I always have trouble doing pictures. I don't post them often enough and forget how between times!

After all of this waiting, I sure hope it lives up to our expectations!


----------



## yogini2

Well, the latest news.  It sounds like everyone who pre-ordered the red clutch is in Batch 1. It is still at customs, but they were moved to another warehouse......meaning I don't know but they are optimistic that that is a good thing.  Instead of saying soon, they are now saying "in a day or two".  
They have processed all the pre-orders, but some of them are in Batch 2, still being manufactured. It sounds like all the pre-orders of the Red Clutch is in Batch 1.  They have opened it up for others to now order what they want. 
They have a cute little video that shows off the Red Clutch.  It sounds like it will be .......well.......soon
Kathy


----------



## skyblue

Where are these bags coming from, the moon?  You have all waited so long, I hope everyone likes them when they arrive!


----------



## yogini2

I believe they are coming from Taiwan.  They wanted perfection, so they went back and forth with revisions for awhile.  I'm hoping they achieved perfection, that would make the wait worthwhile.
kathy


----------



## skyblue

Okay, slightly closer than the moon!


----------



## GinnyB

skyblue said:


> Okay, slightly closer than the moon!


heeheehee! Not much though! It feels like they started this process in another solar system! I haven't waited this long... well, yes I did... when I had my kids.

I am going to get the ZAGG as well. I'm curious if it will fit, but I doubt it. If the back of the iPad is unprotected, I think I'll look for a clear skin so's not to mar it up with scratches. I have clear skin on my MacAir and it's great. Makes it less slippery.

Ok alright already!!!! I want everything to be here already! I hate waiting!


----------



## skyblue

GinnyB said:


> heeheehee! Not much though! It feels like they started this process in another solar system! I haven't waited this long... well, yes I did... when I had my kids.
> 
> I am going to get the ZAGG as well. I'm curious if it will fit, but I doubt it. If the back of the iPad is unprotected, I think I'll look for a clear skin so's not to mar it up with scratches. I have clear skin on my MacAir and it's great. Makes it less slippery.
> 
> Ok alright already!!!! I want everything to be here already! I hate waiting!


I don't like to wait either, Ginny! I want it all---YESTERDAY!


----------



## GinnyB

i wonder which one of us will get it first! ha ha ha! Whoever gets it first must tell all! I want to know what you think - how it feels, smells, quality of construction, etc. 

I really want to know how the Zagg might work with it! My son tells me that the Zagg is now available at Best Buy. I thought they weren't released until 12-17!

This is worse than being a kid waiting for Christmas morning!


----------



## MrTsMom

GinnyB said:


> i wonder which one of us will get it first! ha ha ha! Whoever gets it first must tell all! I want to know what you think - how it feels, smells, quality of construction, etc.
> 
> I really want to know how the Zagg might work with it! My son tells me that the Zagg is now available at Best Buy. I thought they weren't released until 12-17!
> 
> This is worse than being a kid waiting for Christmas morning!


The Zagg at Best Buy I've got some Reward Zone $$ to spend... this may just push me over the edge with it!


----------



## GinnyB

I got a Zagg today at Best Buy. I tried to open it, but couldn't w/o destroying the packaging and since this Zagg is a present for my son's b-day on the 7th, I didn't want to rip apart the packaging. I'll have to wait for him to open it. 

I'm waiting for my Best Buy gift card and when it arrives, I'm heading back to get my own Zagg!


----------



## skyblue

I checked out the Zaggmate keyboard at Best Buy today.  A package was already open.  It is pretty tiny, though, so the onscreen keyboard is much easier to use.  I thought it snapped onto the iPad when not in use but I believe this is a common misconception.  Even the Best Buy salesman thought that.  So I would have to take it out of the case to use it and put it back in the case when I am not using it.


----------



## VictoriaP

skyblue said:


> I checked out the Zaggmate keyboard at Best Buy today. A package was already open. It is pretty tiny, though, so the onscreen keyboard is much easier to use. I thought it snapped onto the iPad when not in use but I believe this is a common misconception. Even the Best Buy salesman thought that. So I would have to take it out of the case to use it and put it back in the case when I am not using it.


I'm not quite clear on this--the videos on the site clearly show it snapped onto the front of the iPad. I admit, I wouldn't want a keyboard up against my screen, but that's what it shows. How does it actually work?

Like all Zagg products, it looks great, and it's about 40% higher than I think it should be priced, which might explain why I've yet to buy any of the cool stuff they have. LOL

No Happy Owl shipping notices yet, ladies? I keep checking to see if anyone's gotten theirs yet.


----------



## skyblue

GinnyB posted on the Zaggmate thread that she called the company to clarify this and they said it does not snap onto the front of the case when not in use.  I wondered if the keys would scratch the face of the iPad.  I guess this is just an expensive keyboard and not a case.


----------



## VictoriaP

That's really odd then. You'd think they'd change the videos!  Pricey keyboard indeed.  I'll be interested to see everyone's reviews; I'll have to look at that thread.


----------



## GinnyB

I actually consider it a cover for the iPad that happens to contain a keyboard vs a keyboard. I'm only disappointed that it doesn't snap onto the back of the iPad as well. I thin it affords a much better protection for the iPad, but who knows. Also, I think it will be easier to use the iPad when on my lap.

Where oh were can my Happy Owl be? and who's touching it!?!


----------



## skyblue

I am confused as well


----------



## kay_dee

Like Ginny said, it's more like a cover for the iPad versus a case. It will fit nicely into a sleeve or something like that for added protection.

The keys are recessed so the iPad face doesn't touch the keys. Zagg is not going to be for everyone, but I'm loving it so far.


----------



## skyblue

kay_dee said:


> Like Ginny said, it's more like a cover for the iPad versus a case. It will fit nicely into a sleeve or something like that for added protection.
> 
> The keys are recessed so the iPad face doesn't touch the keys. Zagg is not going to be for everyone, but I'm loving it so far.


Thanks, kay_dee. I went to the website and got some answers. Do you actually own the ZaggMate? I am not sure if I can get used to the very tiny keyboard, but I am encouraged to learn that the keys are recessed enough that they don't touch the face of the iPad.


----------



## kay_dee

I got one yesterday from Best Buy. I started a post with my thoughts on it so far.


----------



## GinnyB

I wish there had been one open at Best Buy when we went. The clerk had never seen one before. I want to fiddle with my son's first and then see if I want to spend my $100 gift card on it. 

So who has any current info on the status of our bags? I saw a PENDING charge on my credit card, but it has not actually been charged yet.


----------



## yogini2

I see this evening that our Red Clutches and others in the first batch have moved out of Customs to the one day "fulfillment and delivery" stage.  So, IT'S COMING!!!!!!!!  But, for me, I'm a little bummed because I am out of town from Sat. to Tuesday.  Which means it will be delivered when I'm gone. Which means I wasted my money on second day delivery.  Bummer.  But at least I may actually have something soon, oh so soon.
Kathy


----------



## GinnyB

The charge hasn't applied to my card yet, so they won't ship until the day the card is charged. They will likely go from customs to the Happy Owl folks then readied for shipment. Your extra shipping may still be good! I didn't opt for that. Grrrr


----------



## yogini2

They charged my card on Nov. 29th.  It may be here this weekend.  I'll be glad to get it, but was hoping I'd be here the day it came.
kathy


----------



## GinnyB

The "pending" charge is not longer in the Pending Charges list on my AMEX card, but it's not on the actual charged list either. It must be in process "of becoming" (heehee). Those who have actually been charged, have you received a shipping notice?


----------



## corkyb

Ohhhh stopppppp!!!!!! Every time I see a new post on this thread, I think one of you received your case.  You're killing me with all this waiting.
I want pictures now!!!


----------



## Vet

I'm dying to see pics and to find out if the zagg case fits inside of the Happy Owl case.


----------



## GinnyB

Vet said:


> I'm dying to see pics and to find out if the zagg case fits inside of the Happy Owl case.


You and me both!!!! It depends on how tight the slip-in part is. Still no ship notice. Can't access AMEX yet. I suspect the photos that are posted by Happy Owl are the best photos we'll see. I just got a new Nikon lens, but hubby has it wrapped already! Grrrr. He' knows he has to wrap quick or else! He did that with my Kindle too - and that was murder!

No more posting tonight... football. Go Trojans!


----------



## Vet

Lol. My husband has to hide my gifts. I'm terrible!


----------



## yogini2

Some people received their cases on December 5th.  I'm still waiting, waiting, waiting.  I even paid for second day delivery.  Hmmmmm.  Patience is thin, very thin.
Kathy


----------



## GinnyB

Has your card been charged? As of yesterday, I have not been charged. They probably will charge the card the day it ships. If your card is charged and you don't get it in 2 days, then call Happy Owl. They should have explained that it's two days from the date it leaves their office with you address on it. 

I wait... and wait... and wait...


----------



## yogini2

They charged my debit card on Nov. 29th!!!!!!!  Now I'm worried.  I'll have to call them tomorrow.
Kathy


----------



## skyblue

This thread is becoming more of an "angry owl" thread.


----------



## GinnyB

yogini2 said:


> They charged my debit card on Nov. 29th!!!!!!! Now I'm worried. I'll have to call them tomorrow.
> Kathy


I think it's time to call them and whine and snivel about the extra shipping!


----------



## GinnyB

Gosh! My card was charged on Dec 3rd and I didn't realize it. No delivery yet. I did not pay for 2-day shipping. 

Angry Owl thread - ha ha ha!


----------



## yogini2

Angry Owl it is.  I sent them an e-mail and let them know I for one am completely out of patience with this whole process.  It better be perfect or back it goes.
kathy


----------



## VictoriaP

I really think you both need to call. Email is too easy to ignore.  6 and 10 days with no word and no product is excessive--especially in Kathy's case, where 2 day shipping was paid for.  If there's no return email first thing tomorrow AM (and that email better include a valid tracking number that show the bag enroute already), I'd be on the phone with "not-so-Happy-&-utterly-clueless-about-business" Owl first and then the credit card company to stop payment.  Even if the silly thing arrives tomorrow and IS perfect, you're owed a refund on the shipping as far as I'm concerned.

The whole thing is starting to sound like a total nightmare of a company at best, and a scam at worst.  Fingers crossed you get it resolved tomorrow.


----------



## skyblue

I don't even have a horse in this race and I'm getting angry with them!


----------



## yogini2

Okay, I'm ready to blow.  I just received my tracking number.  It left Minneapolis, Minnesota on December 7th and will be delivered DECEMBER 13TH!!!!!!!  SIX DAYS, after paying for second day air.  I have to calm down before sending my response.  Right now I visualize junior high school children with crayons playing at business.  I pre-ordered the Zagg case/keyboard and just received confirmation of it being shipped.  The contrast between these two companies is stark.  Must go calm down.  It better be perfect or I'm going to shove it up a certain bird's tail feathers.  Maybe break a wing.  Or a BEAK.  That's it.  Hmmmm.  Having homicidal thoughts.  Anybody know what owl tastes like cooked over a slow fire?   Kathy


----------



## yogini2

Also, you can't call.  You just get a number saying you have to send them an e-mail.  Mommy and Daddy probably won't let them use phone line.  Kathy


----------



## VictoriaP

Bet owl tastes a lot like chicken. 

Kathy, send them another email since calling is out.  Expressly state that you will be contacting your credit card company to refute the charge against your card, since you have paid for 2 day shipping that you did not receive.  If their tracking is correct, you'll have waited two weeks from the time they charged your card to the time the product arrives, and that's just ridiculous for a second day air shipment.  They owe you the refund of the difference at a minimum.  I'd demand it now, rather than waiting, because you're going to want that money to ship the bag back to them--I'd be floored at this point if the quality is any better than their customer service is.

This just sucks.  Sorry you're having such a terrible experience.


----------



## yogini2

Okay, I didn't wait until I calmed down.  My reply involved inviting them to a certain party that was serving slow roasted bird with something red sticking out of its tail feathers.  It also advised them to stop smoking their bird seed.  I'll probably regret it tomorrow, but today it feels good.  It was just the last straw with this whole cutesy wait, oh so soon, its going to be perfect routine when they've screwed up on the actual delivery at every step.
Kathy


----------



## VictoriaP

yogini2 said:


> Okay, I didn't wait until I calmed down. My reply involved inviting them to a certain party that was serving slow roasted bird with something red sticking out of its tail feathers. It also advised them to stop smoking their bird seed. I'll probably regret it tomorrow, but today it feels good. It was just the last straw with this whole cutesy wait, oh so soon, its going to be perfect routine when they've screwed up on the actual delivery at every step.
> Kathy


LMAO...I would've done the same thing! For your sake, I do hope it's absolutely beautiful and perfect though...when it finally does arrive!


----------



## GinnyB

skyblue said:


> I don't even have a horse in this race and I'm getting angry with them!


Ha ha ha! That was funny! ha ha


----------



## GinnyB

yogini2 said:


> Okay, I'm ready to blow. ... It better be perfect or I'm going to shove it up a certain bird's tail feathers. Maybe break a wing. Or a BEAK. That's it. Hmmmm. Having homicidal thoughts. Anybody know what owl tastes like cooked over a slow fire? Kathy


Hey hey hey! I'm a bird-lover, parrot-owner! Let's pick a snake! ha ha ha ha. I know how you feel, I would NOT calm down! I'd fire off an email lickity-split and let them know how you feel. I will check my email for a response. They have always responded quickly to my requests.


----------



## GinnyB

No response from Angry Owl and no shipping notice. 

Waiting... waiting... waiting...


----------



## yogini2

When i asked why they charged my card and had no red clutch, they sent me the tracking number.  I had to initiate them sending me the tracking number.  How lame is that?  Zagg and everyone else automatically sends tracking numbers, you don't have to wait.  They have not responded to my second e-mail about the six day deliver date when I paid for second day air.  Go figure.  

No parrots will be harmed in the slow bird roast over an open fire.  Just a certain night bird that lives in Venice Beach.

kathy


----------



## yogini2

I'm getting ready to say a few things on their facebook page.  I'm waiting for their response about the six day wait for the 2nd day air.
Kathy


----------



## GinnyB

yogini2 said:


> No parrots will be harmed in the slow bird roast over an open fire. Just a certain night bird that lives in Venice Beach.
> 
> kathy


Ha ha ha! Ok! They're on Facebook? That might be a place to comment on the name change from Happy Owl to Angry Owl! Still no response to my email that they charged me on the 3rd and I've heard nothing further. I'll post my response when I get it.

This bag better be some kinda super great iPad case! I wonder what their return policy is! Not that I've got my mind set on returning it. I'll probably keep it unless it's made out of cardboard or something worse!


----------



## corkyb

Ohhh, now I am glad I asked for a refund before all this shipping nonsense started.  They started taking people's money, what, last May?  I never heard of such a thing.  I'm really starting to think sham.  What country is this coming from anyway?


----------



## yogini2

As far as I can tell, it's a company of two out of Venice Beach, California.  Have you heard of Venice Beach.  It is where all the muscle men and women work out on the beach for decades.  It's also home to all the weirdest of the weird in So. California.  Very colorful place.  That's why I think they are smoking their bird seed. 

I didn't get a response back from my second e-mail.  I need to send another and as for my second day air money back.  You were the smart one, Corky.  It smelled then and now it's getting really stinky.  There are people in Canada and England who have already received their cases!!!!!!!  Explain that one, Angry Owl.
Kathy


----------



## GinnyB

Here is the response I received:

I can confirm that shipping has begun (a few customers nearest to our shipping/fulfillment center have already received their cases! Things are really happening now!) so things should be moving soon

We're meeting with our shipping/fulfillment house soon to discuss the process for getting tracking information for our customers (these are our first shipments, so we're doing our best to get the kinks out!) As soon as we receive some sort of clearer information, we'll notify our customers via the News section of our site, happyowlstudio.com

Thanks SO much for your patience 

Think Happy,
Gabe
Gabe Hernandez
[email protected]
www.happyowlstudio.com
www.twitter.com/happyowlstudio


----------



## GinnyB

Maybe jumped the gun, but this was my response to Gabe:

This is a crock! My card should NOT have been charged until the day you shipped! I am going to report this to my credit card company. I feel this is a scam and that is exactly what is being discussed on the forums! 

What shipping company? What's to do? You put the bag in a box, affix a shipping label, and it's done! What kinks? This is ridiculous!


----------



## yogini2

I  received a tracking number through UPS at their distribution center in Minneapolis, MN.  I live in California.  It's supposedly coming in SIX days.  I see in the news section that SOMEBODY IN AUSTRALIA RECEIVED THEIR CASE ON DECEMBER 7TH.  And someone in CANADA  received their order already as well.  Which makes the statement to GinnyB absolutely laughable.  "Those nearest the shipping/fulfillment center already received their order"  Australia is close to Minneapolis.  Maybe there is a Minneapolis Australia I've never heard of.  

You did not jump the gun, Ginny.  This has to be run by crackheads.  My e-mail came from someone named Devon.  

I tried to go on their facebook page to leave a little stinker of a comment and THERE IS NO WAY TO LEAVE A COMMENT!!!!!!  All these happy happy comments and no way to comment.  No way to ask to friend them so that you can maybe comment.  It's all looking pretty suspicious to me 
kathy


----------



## luvmy4brats

You have to like them to leave a comment. Click the like button and then on the wall tab next to Share, it says post. That's how you leave a comment.


----------



## yogini2

Luvmy4brats said:


> You have to like them to leave a comment. Click the like button and then on the wall tab next to Share, it says post. That's how you leave a comment.


Thank you. I just left them (pooped them?) a little message. Let's see if it gets deleted.
Kathy


----------



## VictoriaP

yogini2 said:


> Thank you. I just left them (pooped them?) a little message. Let's see if it gets deleted.
> Kathy


I'm sure it will; most companies won't leave negative comments visible on public sites.

Contact your credit card companies and dispute the payments right away, ladies. This is getting uglier by the minute.


----------



## GinnyB

I went to facebook and saw all the comments about folks receiving their product in the last couple of days. Then I thought I spoke too soon. Fortunately credit card companies will stand behind their cardholder, so we'll see. 

I'll give it a few more days, then dispute the charge (and the initial deposit as well). Then I'll report them. I have all the email they sent. I tried to leave messages as well, but no go. They moderate their website and I presume the same on facebook.


----------



## corkyb

Well I asked what country because I kept hearing they were sitting in customs, I thought
Very suspicious.  It's really too bad because it's a nice looking case.  I smoked a lot of weed in Venice in the early 1970s and missed three planes out of LAX back to NY.  I was only about 19 years old.  Oh my wild and crazy youth.
Maybe that's what's wrong with your cases, they are too stoned to get them in the mail.


----------



## VictoriaP

corkyb said:


> Well I asked what country because I kept hearing they were sitting in customs, I thought
> Very suspicious. It's really too bad because it's a nice looking case. I smoked a lot of weed in Venice in the early 1970s and missed three planes out of LAX back to NY. I was only about 19 years old. Oh my wild and crazy youth.
> Maybe that's what's wrong with your cases, they are too stoned to get them in the mail.


LOLOL!

Well, hopefully you'll both have them by the end of next week, and they'll be everything you wished for. Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## GinnyB

The folks running this are in Venice Beach, but the cases were mfg'd in China. Now maybe the bags never came back to Venice Beach, but instead when to a place to be addressed and sent. That's possible. They contracted out that part of it. 

The photos of one being opened was a bit hopeful, but then I realized it was THEM opening it and taking photos - not a customer. 

You can click on all those happy customers and see their facebook pages, but no real way to contact them. I hope suspicions don't pan out and we got taken! I'll post any response I get from my last email to them. I seriously doubt my comment on their website will ever appear!


----------



## kay_dee

I also don't have a horse in this race, but I went to the FB and clicked around like Ginny did. VERY suspicious, especially that guy Stephen who keeps posting--it just doesn't seem real. And no customer photos--seriously? I don't want to add fuel to the fire, but something doesn't feel right looking at that page. I hope you all will all contact your credit card companies and protect yourselves.


----------



## yogini2

GinnyB said:


> The folks running this are in Venice Beach, but the cases were mfg'd in China. Now maybe the bags never came back to Venice Beach, but instead when to a place to be addressed and sent. That's possible. They contracted out that part of it.
> 
> The photos of one being opened was a bit hopeful, but then I realized it was THEM opening it and taking photos - not a customer.
> 
> You can click on all those happy customers and see their facebook pages, but no real way to contact them. I hope suspicions don't pan out and we got taken! I'll post any response I get from my last email to them. I seriously doubt my comment on their website will ever appear!


My only hope that this is real is that I have a real life tracking number from UPS that says something is coming Dec. 13th.......If you don't hear from me on Dec. 13th, it was a bomb!!!!! Check the news for someone in San Diego County dying from a bomb in a suspicious package. And don't open yours when it comes. I see my little rant on their Facebook page has disappeared but not one of my comments under their post. It may be a way to continually voice my opinion.
Kathy


----------



## yogini2

My Red limited edition clutch/bomb is now in Vernon, California from it's original starting point of Minneapolis, Mn.  It is coming GROUND, when I paid for 2nd day air.  

I see from the picture on their facebook that the red color might be a bit to red for me.  It looks more like K-mart-I'm-a-cheap-knockoff rather than a nice rich red leather.  

They are on an uphill battle for me to like this now.  Still hoping it's nice and that they return some money since it's not coming second day air.

Kathy


----------



## Vet

Kathy, I'm hoping for good news on the 13th. I can't imagine them going through the trouble of giving a tracking number etc. But, I know what you mean about the color!


----------



## skyblue

I am hoping for a grand finish to this epic saga.  It seems to have grown talons and fangs along the way.  I am hoping for a happy ending for you all!


----------



## GinnyB

Kathy!!! You are the beacon of hope! Vernon! That's close to me... well in the next county over. I have not received a response from them after I ranted. All I can say is that IF I don't like it, I seriously doubt I'll ever get a refund, so I'll probably keep it, but I'm still hopeful that 1) I'll like it and more importantly 2) that it's not a scam! I'm hoping they're just overwhelmed.

I'm leaning toward this not being a scam simply because they recently opened to the public for sales and that they have communicated so much in public the public eye. Scammers don't usually do that. 

Buy why Minn? I don't get them using that state for their fulfillment center? 

I wait... I wait...


----------



## yogini2

My Red Clutch is out for delivery.  I have today off, so I may be home when it comes.  i received four e-mails from them last night telling me they are giving me a refund for the second day air.  

Did you get any response Ginny?  I put a couple rants on their facebook which stated that people are getting upset because they wouldn't respond to anything but the happy, happy stuff.  I let them know that some people were thinking that this may all be a scam.  I also see my little rants have been removed from their facebook site last night.....about the time I received the e-mails.

So, I'm done being upset.  I'm curious more than thrilled its coming (not like when I waswaiting for my Kindle to arrive).  A little worried about the red.  The last picture was a bit too shiny, cherry red looking.  Anyway, it's coming today.  I'm glad the wait is over.  But.....the thrill is gone for now.

kathy


----------



## VictoriaP

yogini2 said:


> My Red Clutch is out for delivery. I have today off, so I may be home when it comes. i received four e-mails from them last night telling me they are giving me a refund for the second day air.
> 
> Did you get any response Ginny? I put a couple rants on their facebook which stated that people are getting upset because they wouldn't respond to anything but the happy, happy stuff. I let them know that some people were thinking that this may all be a scam. I also see my little rants have been removed from their facebook site last night.....about the time I received the e-mails.
> 
> So, I'm done being upset. I'm curious more than thrilled its coming (not like when I waswaiting for my Kindle to arrive). A little worried about the red. The last picture was a bit too shiny, cherry red looking. Anyway, it's coming today. I'm glad the wait is over. But.....the thrill is gone for now.
> 
> kathy


I feel like a little kid checking this thread. "Is it there yet? Is it there now? When will it arrive?" 

Do keep an eye on your card for that refund. Hopefully there was an apology in that mail as well.


----------



## GinnyB

Kathy - I'm waiting with baited breath for your report on it! I too have the red coming. I'm not so concerned about the shade, I just want it.

No, I have not heard a word since Gabe emailed me. I sent another request today asking why no one is responding and where my product is. Do I expect a response? No. 

I'm not happy now.


----------



## corkyb

Ginny,
Go post nasty comments on their facebook page.  It seems to get results.


----------



## GinnyB

Wow! not even 5 minutes after I asked where a reply was I got this:


GabeHappyOwl to me     show details 1:13 PM (1 minute ago)

sorry for the delay. 

Now that we're (finally, phew!) shipping, we're working as hard as we can to get products to our customers as soon as possible. 

We're sorry for any inconveniences the delay between billing and receiving your product may have caused. 

I can look into whether your item has shipped yet. 

Please advise 


Think Happy,
Gabe

Gabe Hernandez
[email protected]
www.happyowlstudio.com
www.twitter.com/happyowlstudio


----------



## GinnyB

I thanked him for the response and said that I wanted confirmation. Now I wait. (again)


----------



## yogini2

The limited edition Red Clutch is here!!!!!  The red color is perfect, not crackhead red like one of the pictures showed.  It's beautifully made.  As nice as the pictures show.  It is smaller than I imagined.  Pictures always make it look bigger or else I thought it was going to be bigger.  It is the size of the i-pad, no bigger.  

It's a perfect size for someone who wants to carry a few things to a meeting and move around with your i-Pad. If you're a girl, you'll be taking a purse as well.  I don't carry much in my purse, so we'll see if it carries the minimum for me, but I don't think so.  It holds the iPad and the cell phone and KINDLE (with no cover).   If I put the charger and my little tape recorder in there, it's bulging out. It looks best with very few items in it.   You couldn't use it for anything with more depth to it than the cellphone or the charger, though. If I put my tape recorder and the charger in it, it's bulging out and difficult to close.  It will not expand enough to carry something wider than that and close the clasp.  They did not advertise it to do that, I'm just saying, if you wanted it as a substitute for a purse, it will probably not work.  There is NOT enough room to put the i-pad in the Zagg cover/keyboard and use this case.  It is snug as it is.  I don't think you could use it with any other cover. The i-Pad will have to travel naked as well as you Kindle. 

It looks good standing straight up with the clasp snapped.  it's a solid snap.  It's very secure.  To put it down into typing mode, it's kind of lame.  The other stuff you have in it will create an uneven, wobbly surface.  The clasp is not strong enough to maintain a specific height in the typewriter mode.  You can use it for that but it's not ideal  That's not a deal killer for me.  The carrying strap is rock solid.  I very strong, stylish clip to attach to the case.  The strap is adjustable and also solid.  it will not break and it looks quite attractive while slung over your shoulder.

All told, it's beautifully constructed. I love the red color.  I will use it, but since it can't substitute for my purse, so I'll use it sometimes.  I had planned on carrying it will me at all times, but it may not work out that way for me.  We'll see.  If I was a business women, going to meetings with my i-Pad, I would be very happy.  It is quite impressive.  Sophisticated.  Beautiful.  Well constructed.  

I'm happy with this purchase.  I will use it.  I need to see how versatile it is for me.  I may have to buy a bigger purse to carry this or the Zagg case that is coming.  They (Happy Owl) have a good product.  They seem to be learning how to run a business, but they seem to need to make all the mistakes first.  I would recommend this product

Kathy


----------



## VictoriaP

Glad to hear it arrived safely and the color was good!  A question--what is there to protect the iPad screen from any bulging of the clutch?  Is the piece that is closest to the screen rigid to prevent that, or is it flexible?

One thing I'd love to see is pics with it closed with the pocket actually filled.  As you suggested, I figured from the website that it would bulge too much to hold much at all.  I don't carry a lot (small purses and rarely carry my Kindle anymore), but the appeal of this would be in not having to carry two bags. Right now, from what you've said, I'm not sure that's possible--no tiny hairbrush, no sunglasses, heck, I'm not even sure my keyring would fit as it's pretty bulky.  LOL

I'll also be interested to see how well you like it over time!


----------



## GinnyB

Woohoooooooo! A real honest to goodness person actually HAS it! Woohoooooo! I am not a purse person either.I often go out w/o a bag at all. That's not to say that I don't have purses, but I just don't like to fuss with one all the time. I think, from the way you describe it, that it is going to be perfect for me. I will want my BlackBerry, license + AMEX card, and pack of gum. My blackberry has a thick case thought, so not sure it'll fit well. (those darn bulky clips).

So ok... the Zagg won't fit. That's ok. If the other side is empty, will the zagg fit in that? (I don't know why I care, but maybe I'll take it someplace where I want to type more than 10 keystrokes.) 

Are you going to be able to take some photos and post a link? I'm very hopeful now and am glad to know it wasn't a scam. You should go to their facebook and post nice comments. 

I'm just waiting for his confirmation as to whether or not mine has shipped! 

I wait...


----------



## kay_dee

Great news! I'm glad to see it all worked out. Enjoy it!


----------



## GinnyB

VictoriaP said:


> Glad to hear it arrived safely and the color was good! A question--what is there to protect the iPad screen from any bulging of the clutch? Is the piece that is closest to the screen rigid to prevent that, or is it flexible?
> 
> One thing I'd love to see is pics with it closed with the pocket actually filled. As you suggested, I figured from the website that it would bulge too much to hold much at all. I don't carry a lot (small purses and rarely carry my Kindle anymore), but the appeal of this would be in not having to carry two bags. Right now, from what you've said, I'm not sure that's possible--no tiny hairbrush, no sunglasses, heck, I'm not even sure my keyring would fit as it's pretty bulky. LOL
> 
> I'll also be interested to see how well you like it over time!


Sunglasses - oh ya... I carry a large bulk case which fits in nothing! I ought to look for a sleek case, but I need heavy protection for my Bulgari glasses. I alternate between my maroon with bling Bulgari and my nearly-free rimless ha ha ha. I seriously doubt even my cheap sunglasses will fit into it if they were in a case. Maybe they will if they go caseless. (ugh)

I suspect the iPad will have some sort of protection when that part closes up. Kathy, post some photos if you can!


----------



## yogini2

Victoria: The i-pad is protected in its compartment.  There is nice leather surrounding the edges and the other compartment is separate and has a nice felt-like protective exterior.  The bulging occurs on the outside, not on the side where it is next to the i-Pad.  I don't think you have to worry about protection.  As far as a brush and sunglasses.  I'm doubting it.  It would really bulge out.

Ginny:  Yep.  It really exists.  The Zagg may fit on the other side if little else is there, I think.  Their pictures show them carrying one of those portable folding keyboards and the charger etc.  I'm don't sure how it will work.  I'm going to try different things to see tonight.

I don't know about pictures.  I'm not sure about my camera.

Happy Owl Facebook has me blocked.  Go figure?  I can't say anything naughty or nice.

I don't see how the sunglasses would work, but I'm going to try some stuff later tonight.

kathy


----------



## VictoriaP

GinnyB said:


> Sunglasses - oh ya... I carry a large bulk case which fits in nothing! I ought to look for a sleek case, but I need heavy protection for my Bulgari glasses. I alternate between my maroon with bling Bulgari and my nearly-free rimless ha ha ha. I seriously doubt even my cheap sunglasses will fit into it if they were in a case. Maybe they will if they go caseless. (ugh)
> 
> I suspect the iPad will have some sort of protection when that part closes up. Kathy, post some photos if you can!


LOL--I used to go all cheap with sunglasses, and those would've worked fine I'm sure, since I didn't care if they broke. But my Brighton glasses get babied in a hard sided case, so I'd really doubt they'll fit. And if your Blackberry has a clip, I'm sure that's a no go as well, too thick. I noticed they used an iPhone 4 with no case for some pics, that's about as thin as you can get for a phone!

I could probably manage it for short trips, but I wouldn't want to be stripped down to absolutely nothing all the time. I really do carry some small purses now, but they're wider and I can at least get the necessities into them. As you said, Kathy, if carrying another purse, or you're used to carrying basically nothing, or for just around the office, I can see this working, but as a full time carrying solution, I don't think it's my best option.

Still, it does look nice, and I'm very glad your saga ended well!


----------



## yogini2

It's a no to sunglasses working and if I owned a really nice pair, I wouldn't try it.  They'd end of getting broken.  I tried to put some stuff from my purse in here.  It doesn't work, even for a minimalist like myself.  Won't zip shut.  You have to arrange things so that anything with any thickness is side by side only.  Together, the zipper won't close.  

To their defense, they are not selling it as a purse alternative, only an i-pad case with room for a few other things.  It does that.  I'd have to buy a BIG purse to carry everything including this case.  Not sure how functional it is for me, but I'll use it for the occasional evening meeting or go out want to fool around on my i-pad in my spare time time and not need my purse time.

kathy


----------



## skyblue

Well it appears our owl saga has a happy ending! I guess there will be no clipped wings or birdie BBQs.  Can't wait to hear Ginny's review, too.


----------



## GinnyB

skyblue said:


> Well it appears our owl saga has a happy ending! I guess there will be no clipped wings or birdie BBQs. Can't wait to hear Ginny's review, too.


I'm just sitting here waiting! Y'all will be the first to hear from when when it arrives!


----------



## skyblue

Good! You gals NEED to post photos!  HINT, HINT, yogini!


----------



## sem

Well, I'm SOO glad that you like your cases. UPS tried to deliver it to my work yesterday but no one was there. We are closed on Monday and I usually stuff the day with meetings. It will arrive today. I was so afraid that this was going to be a scam or just a shoddy product. Everyone waited so long that I didn't see how it could live up to expectations. It sounds like it is just what I want. Can't wait to get to work today!


----------



## GinnyB

I am NOT NOT NOT happy! Here is my recent email from Happy Owl:

Happy Owl Studio Info to me
show details 11:14 AM (5 hours ago)
I got your comment on the blog and I thought a personal reply would be best. I looked into your order and you ordered The Clutch in red, which is shipping in batch 2. Batch 2 left the factory on the 10/9 and is en route to the US now. Once it lands, clears customs and arrives at the fulfillment house, these cases will begin to be shipped out. And you can check out the shipping graphic at any time to see the most up to date info at http://www.happyowlstudio.com/happy-owl-studio-ship-date.html.

If you meant to order The Clutch Limited Edition in red which is at the fulfillment warehouse now and is available for delivery to customers right away, please email us [email protected] and Gabe will help you switch your order within 24 hours.

The difference between the cases The Clutch and The Clutch Limited Edition is the pleats on the front - the regular clutch has more crisp knife pleats, while the Limited Edition has softer pleats allowing you to carry slightly more stuff.

Hope I've answered your question. Please let us know if you have any more!

Thanks and think happy,
Amy


----------



## skyblue

Think happy? Ridiculous!


----------



## yogini2

Ginny.
Hmmmm.  I don't understand that at all.  Did you specify the harder pleats.  They came up with the limited edition vs. regular after I placed my order.  I didn't know that a choice was ever given.  I'm glad to have the softer one and  I can't imagine what you could carry in the harder pleated one.  Only really flat things.  What did you decide?

Kathy


----------



## sem

Mine arrived today. I did order the softer pleats. I really like it. It is well made and classy. Was it worth the wait - I guess so. The company would have been better advised to withhold the product until they had stock in hand to fill their orders. That said, I am liking it. Well made and pretty - doesn't hold much but I can live with that. I'll carry another smaller purse or brief case when I use it. I'm going to play with it for a few days until I work the bugs out of how to pack it and how to type on it easily. Right now I have my flexable bluetooth keyboard, a few cards, and my iPod in the zipper side. I think that my phone will fit but that will be about all. I was hoping that it would do as a purse and case but I don't think I'm going to make that work on an everyday basis. Yes, I would buy it again.


----------



## skyblue

Good point, sem!  Get the inventory first!  I think I would want to be able to carry more items in that bag.


----------



## GinnyB

I'm so confused over what I ordered back in July, however, I just emailed H.O. to say I wanted the soft pleats since that's what y'all have received and like. AND... they are here not still in China being manufactured! I'll let you know what they say.

I think what confused me was when they sent the confirmation and I had to pick one. I didn't know the difference!

Confusing.


----------



## GinnyB

Here is the latest from H.O. Needless to say, I'm angry and I asked for a complete refund. I will dispute the charge on my credit card.

GabeHappyOwl to me                                            show details 10:30 AM (8 hours ago)
Your red clutch has not shipped yet. since it is in either Batch 2 or 3, it is currently either being sent over by international air freight from our manufacturer or in customs. 

Attached to this email is the shipping timeline form our site, updated on 12/9, so please add a week to the time frames listed. 

By the time we ship your item, we should have tracking information available so you can trace its progress. 

Thanks for your patience and sorry for the delay 


Think Happy,
Gabe

Gabe Hernandez
gabe[email protected]
www.happyowlstudio.com
www.twitter.com/happyowlstudio


----------



## GinnyB

After I told H.O. to cancel and that I was going to dispute their charge, here is the message I received: (I opted for the soft pleats and did not cancel my order.) Good grief, I'm so tired of this battle!



Happy Owl Studio to me
show details 7:37 PM (42 minutes ago)
Ginny

Your order would be shipping in Batch 2 because that's when Red Clutches are arriving in our warehouse. The customers who have received their products already ordered either Black Wallets or The Limited Edition Red Clutch (softer pleats, vs knife pleats on the standard Clutch). If you'd like to change your order to a Limited Edition Red Clutch it will ship immediately.

Let me know if you'd still like me to cancel your order or if you'd like to change it to the Limited Edition Red Clutch. If you do want to wait for the standard Red Clutch (knife pleated), it is due to arrive at our warehouse this or next week (depending on customs) and you're definitely at the front of the line for one.

Devon
Happy Owl Studio


----------



## sem

Well, I know that you have been through the mill with this case. I received the red clutch with the soft pleats this week and I think that you will like it. I have gotten a lot of complements from co-workers and colleagues at meetings. It stands up nice for typing and viewing movies or TV. It doesn't hold a lot but I just carry a tote with the extra junque - I generally leave the tote in my trunk except at work.


----------



## StaceyHH

I would never do business with a company that has shown this much incompetency/bad faith. What happens if something in your product is defective? Is it going to take another 6 months and all of this round and round to get it taken care of? Just make sure you don't go past the deadline to dispute the charge. Who cares how nice the product is if it's this much of a pain and negotiation to get it? You have to take a downgrade just to get delivery? You have to choose another product other than the one you ordered and were promised, just so you can get your order fulfilled?


----------



## Patrizia

Mine arrived as well and it's much better in person. I too went red leather limited edition. 

They took forever but I think they are just terribly inexperienced with overseas production and schedules. 

As stated it is not a handbag alternative but it's perfect for client meetings. Buttery soft leather. Very professional .


----------



## Patrizia

What is everyone else's overall experience ?


----------



## skyblue

Ginny, what did you decide to do?

Yogini, are you still happy with yours?

After all this, did anyone else order from this "company"?


----------



## sem

The product is very nice. I really like it. That said, I think that the folks running this company - I envision a couple of young folks in their parents garage - didn't have any idea of what they were getting into. I'm sure that they would do it differently if they do it again. Remember the growing pains that Oberon had? Nothing compared to this company but ... I must be a cockeyed optimist but I just ordered the thing and put it in the back of my mind, knowing that it was a preorder and would probably take a while to arrive. I wish them well and think that they would be advised to do everything that they can to make their customers whole. I would be interested in the experience of someone who orders now.


----------



## GinnyB

I think, and this is just a guess, that the confusion started when I got the confirmation email. I had to check red clutch or limited edition. Not knowing which was which, I probably checked the wrong box. This is just a guess. Two people said I ordered the red clutch... but of course I did! I just didn't know one was being delivered now and the other was still an itch somewhere in China. 

I told Devon that I wanted the soft clutch. I think they are overwhelmed. What's odd though is that they don't allow an open comment on FB or on their website. If they had allowed this then they may have relieved some fears. 

Apart from my sunglasses, I don't carry much, so it may be all I need when I opt to take my iPad with me. I'm still home recuperating from rotator cuff surgery, so I don't need it for work at the moment. I'll be patient at this point. I have probably "talked" to every person in the H.O. office! When I get it, I'll send them all a nice email - hopefully praising their bag!

Is the strap long enough for cross body?


----------



## sem

Yes, the strap is adjustable so it can go from very short to very long (or removed completely). Loving it more as we become better acquainted.


----------



## skyblue

We need photos, *sem!* Pretty please!


----------



## yogini2

I just got a camera that is going to let me upload some pictures.....as soon as I figure out this camera.  Hopefully tonight.
Kathy


----------



## skyblue

Yeah, yogini! ( this from someone who has challenges in posting photos! LOL)


----------



## yogini2




----------



## yogini2

I'm over my head here.  I bungled my way into one of the pictures but I can't seem to get it all and the right size. That is the picture with a few things in it.  You can see it can't hold much without distorting the whole thing.  kathy


----------



## yogini2

I hope this one worked. this is all the stuff I put in the first picture


----------



## yogini2

I have a headache now.  I need to go to work tomorrow.  I'll bungle my way through it again tomorrow. This is enough to drive me to drink.  

kathy


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, yogini! I appreciate your efforts!  I think I would use it just for the case and not as a purse.  I hope you are able to post more photos later.  They offer a much better representation than the ones online.


----------



## kay_dee

Thanks for posting yogin. I was half thinking about this as a case option, but your photo makes it clear it's not a case that will work for me.


----------



## sem

I'll try to post pictures but I'm not much good at it! I don't have the distortion because I carry a tote or briefcase and just put essentials in the HO - driver's license, cc, iPod and cell phone. Much more than that and it distorts but with that little bit, it looks good.


----------



## StaceyHH

Here's your photos:

Empty:









Landscape:









The stuff that was in the case:


----------



## GinnyB

This case will work for me! I don't carry that much stuff even in a full purse! I should say...this case will work for me if I ever get it!

H.O. never responded to me after I said I wanted the limited edition, which they said would ship immediately. I think they're stringing me along. Duh.


----------



## VictoriaP

kay_dee said:


> Thanks for posting yogin. I was half thinking about this as a case option, but your photo makes it clear it's not a case that will work for me.


Me too--it bulges far too much with very little in it, and as we discussed, no way can I put my sunglasses in it. Or a typical keyring with a car remote. Their statement of being able to carry "Everything the modern woman needs" is pretty silly after seeing what little it can hold. If I have to carry a case AND another bag, there are better cases out there, some for less money and most for a lot less hassle. Too bad, it's a pretty color though.

Thanks for the real life pics, they help put purchases like this in perspective!


----------



## yogini2

Thank you, Stacy, for posting my pictures.  I was going to spend a few hours figuring it out.  This stuff is not second nature fore me.  I just received the Zagg case/keyboard.  I plan on posting pics that show the Zagg and the Happy Owl Case is not going to work.

Their pictures of what they put into the Happy Owl Case includes a  collapsible key board.  I don't know how the case would zip up with that in there.

Kathy


----------



## GinnyB

I think I'm at the end of my saga. Gabe emailed me stating that they needed to cancel my order and I had to place a new order on their web with a special discount code that made the total price $0.00.

Now I wait... again.

I think the photos on their web accurately depict that the purse section is very limited. It's primary purpose is a case I believe that happens to have a little section for a credit card and maybe one business card! (grin). I wonder if I'll get it before Christmas now. Probably not.


----------



## sem

I have a keyboard in my HO case. It is the flexible one that was discussed here (on some thread) before. It fits nicely. It will probably be next week before I can post pics. I am dealing with Christmas now and am very impacted. Can we postpone Christmas for a few weeks - or just kind of let it slip by? I know- NO! Will get it done but it will be close!


----------



## skyblue

Thanks for posting photos, Stacey!  I think these real life photos are so helpful in getting a realistic view of the bag!

Ginny, did HO realize you are in contact with others who have received the bag?  I am surprised he decided to refund the cost.  That is super good news for you in light of all the hassles they have put you through!


----------



## GinnyB

skyblue said:


> Thanks for posting photos, Stacey! I think these real life photos are so helpful in getting a realistic view of the bag!
> 
> Ginny, did HO realize you are in contact with others who have received the bag? I am surprised he decided to refund the cost. That is super good news for you in light of all the hassles they have put you through!


He didn't refund. They still have my order. What he said was that he CANCELED my original order and said I had to place a NEW order on their website. Of course putting something into a cart generates a charge! So at checkout he gave me a 1-time only code and that took the charge in the cart to zero. It's a break even at this point, but I have yet to receive confirmation that it shipped. My pre order was July.


----------



## StaceyHH

So let me get this straight. He cancelled your original order, but did NOT refund your money? the money that he has had for 5 months? In order for you to (sort of) reclaim your money on the (now dead) order, you MUST purchase another style, and use a code, so you don't have to pay TWICE? 

Unbelievable. 

You people that are sticking with this are very tolerant. These are unacceptable business practices. I wonder what happens when a zipper comes unstitched or if there is some other problem that needs servicing? Is it going to be another 6-8 month turnaround at your expense, and 'oops sorry we lost your item in china at the repair shop, would you like to buy another?'


----------



## GinnyB

Actually, I believe I see what happened in my case. I pre ordered the case in July. They developed a ltd edition (softer and roomier) and did away with some of the pleats. I paid very little attention to all the info. When at last I received my confirmation, I had to check one of two bags: The Red Clutch or Limited Edition. I checked The Red Clutch and poof... my order went to batch 2 or 3 because only the soft ltd edition was at the fulfillment center. 

Again, I didn't know the difference! When I started to gripe, they started tracking and checking. 2 folks at H.O. confirmed that ordered The Red Clutch. In the end, they offered the Ltd Edition to me, which I agreed to. 

For some unknown reason, they had to cancel my original order and I had to place a new order. They applied my original payment (made on Dec 3rd) to my new web order. 

The whole thing makes sense to me now, but at the time it didn't. All said and done, it was MY fault my order got screwed up. No one else who's on this thread had their order screwed up -- just me. I'm still anxious to get it. I still think it's going to be a perfect case/bag for me.


----------



## sem

I'm glad we have this cleared up because I really like the product and even though the wait was long, I felt that I was not mistreated. They took my deposit but didn't charge me until the case was shipped. It is a quality product that works for me and I get a lot of complements on the case. Would purchase from them again. (Just know that I must be patient!)


----------



## skyblue

Wow, and I thought that guy did the honorable thing and refunded your money!    He should have given you some concessions for this fiasco!


----------



## GinnyB

I think I wouldn't have made a fuss had they not charged my card on Dec 3rd and still have not shipped! That part of this whole mess still bugs the dickens out of me. I may comment to them again if I don't see a shipping notice today.


----------



## GinnyB

I sent another message asking why I haven't received a tracking # or response, restating that they charged me on Dec 3 and it's now Dec 20 and I've received nothing. Here is their response...

GabeHappyOwl to me                  show details 10:38 AM (33 minutes ago)

sorry for the delay...

i apologize if there our previous estimate was incorrect. Limited Red Clutches will be going out soon. 

As soon as we can confirm your case has shipped, we'll send you a tracking number. 

Thanks SO much for your patience 

Think Happy,
Gabe


----------



## Casse

GinnyB said:


> I sent another message asking why I haven't received a tracking # or response, restating that they charged me on Dec 3 and it's now Dec 20 and I've received nothing. Here is their response...
> 
> GabeHappyOwl to me show details 10:38 AM (33 minutes ago)
> 
> sorry for the delay...
> 
> i apologize if there our previous estimate was incorrect. Limited Red Clutches will be going out soon.
> 
> As soon as we can confirm your case has shipped, we'll send you a tracking number.
> 
> Thanks SO much for your patience
> 
> Think Happy,
> Gabe


This is beyond rediculous - IMO they should credit back your account the full amount of the charge and ship one to you just if anything else to attempt to restore a piece of their reputation. With their current business practices there is no way I'd be ordering one!


----------



## GinnyB

I finally received a tracking number along with an added comment... 
On Wednesday, December 22, 2010, Amy Oliveira <[email protected]> wrote:
> Tracking number - . It was sent UPS.
> Hope you enjoy your case,Amy
> PS - I read all the horrible things you and Kathy said on the kindle board....Wow. You two were incredibly cruel. We are a small team working VERY hard. Sometimes we are just innundated with emails.We fall behind sometimes, but we catch up. We have maintained our own customer service - making sure to respond to each of our customers personally rather than hiring out the work to one of those awful 'customer care' centers. Had we hired out the work to a customer care center, we would not be able to ensure a high level of customer service (and by customer service I mean ensuring personal, meaningful responses to our customers rather than a person who doesn't care, doesn't have the authority to solve your problem and is reading or writing from a script). We have spent our evenings and weekends and every other spare moment writing back to customers so that we could take care of each person individually. As soon as our company grows, we have plans in place to hire an in-house customer service staff - until then, we will be doing it ourselves, working ourselves to the bone.
> I recognize that we have had occasional issues with response times. But we have also made a beautiful product at an affordable price, and we have been honest and acted with integrity throughout the bumpy process of bringing our design to market. We are doing the best we can.


----------



## StaceyHH

Well, that's just the icing on the cake, isn't it? What incredibly ABYSMAL customer service, and what a RUDE thing to say to you. You and Kathy never said a single "horrible" thing, you simply reported what was happening, and what their (lack of) response was.


----------



## skyblue

That response from them guarantees that I will never do business with them!  That is EXTREMELY unprofessional!  Oh wait!  We already established that fact months ago!!!!


----------



## Casse

skyblue said:


> That response from them guarantees that I will never do business with them! That is EXTREMELY unprofessional! Oh wait! We already established that fact months ago!!!!


I completely agree!!! That email was so completely unprofessional and rude that I'd be ready to send the thing back, require a refund, AND report them to the BBB 

The posts on this board have been reporting only what has happened. The fact that their service has been beyond horrible is their own fault. I don't care if there case is the best ever made - after this email they have guaranteed I will never do business with them (and up till this email I had been considering ordering as the case would have worked nicely as it will be used at work).


----------



## yogini2

I had a wonderful funny, creative response to Amy's little rant but I deleted it.  i may send it to her personally later, which she MAY get around to reading next week since she is so busy being the only company that is a busy start up.  If they can't take any criticism and acts like a PMSing baby when it comes, they are doomed to continually repeat their mistakes.  What are they going to do when some real business savvy person comes along, sees the possibility, and does a knock off that is better, more useful as a purse, less cost, AND has efficient clean customer service?  What is poor Amy going to do then?  Mommy can give her a bottle and put her to bed because she's going to be one cranky baby.
Kathy


----------



## GinnyB

My HO bag arrived today! A great Christmas arrival too, since it wasn't supposed to be here until the 28th.  Well, I must say that despite their lack of... something... the bag is fabulous! I absolutely LOVE it! Even my BlackBerry fits in the cell phone pocket albeit without it's case. I love the quality, the feel, the color -- there isn't anything I don't like! The strap is good, the length is great. I'm just a happy happy customer!

I will write to them and tell them exactly what I think of their product - kudos to them for a beautiful product. The iPad fits soooooo securely! I love that and I like that it has security on all four sides, so no matter which direction you hold your iPad there is no possibility of it falling out! There is a nice felt or suede (I can't be sure) to protect the iPad from being scratched. I really am very pleased and so happy to have it!

I would like to add one thing that, if they could do, would make it even better... if they could somehow come up with a way (snaps or strap) to secure the iPad remains closed when one wants to access the purse-only portion. The way it is now, to get inside the zippered purse section, you need to loosen the strap. Once the strap is loosened, the iPad is accessible. If the strap is on your shoulder, then the iPad wouldn't open up as the shoulder straps and one's body would hold it in place while you reached into the purse. 

I just can give this case/bag enough accolades! It overshadows the unpleasantries that took place from Dec 3rd to now. (Only that they charged me and didn't ship.) 

I have not taken photos, but if anyone wants photos, I'll be happy to do so. Gosh... dare I say it... I want another one in black! ha ha ha!


----------



## Vet

Congratulations Ginny! Do you think the Zagg keyboard (attached to the iPad) would fit?


----------



## yogini2

The Zagg keyboard/case does not fit in the Happy Owl Clutch case.  I don't know about the other products.

I read some of the rumors about the iPad two that is coming out.  From China, they say it is a little bit smaller, flatter, and the speakers are bigger and in different places. Also unconfirmed rumors about two cameras in them.  This would change everything about all cases, i think.  Bummer for anyone heavily invested in the iPad one cases if there is major changes to the configuration of the iPad two.

Kathy


----------



## Vet

Ugh! Bigger speakers! Thanks for the heads up on the Zagg/HO combo.


----------



## GinnyB

Vet said:


> Congratulations Ginny! Do you think the Zagg keyboard (attached to the iPad) would fit?


No! The Zagg will absolute NOT fit on the iPad. It may fit in the purse section and I'll try it tomorrow when my son brings his back.

I am using the HO case and love it.


----------



## sem

I am glad that the GinnyB saga has reached a satisfactory conclusion - and - she loves it! I really, really, love mine and felt bad that she had such a bad experience. I was so afraid that on top of everything else, she wouldn't like it - shudder.

I, too, would like another in either black or brown but I think that red is the only one that comes in the Limited Edition with the relaxed pleats. I'm not sure if the others would hold as much (or little) as the red LE does.

Yes, very unbusinesslike and childish response to the critical comments here. I hope that as their company grows, they too develop the business wisdom to run a successful company. No matter how wrong - the customer is always right.


----------



## Vet

GinnyB said:


> No! The Zagg will absolute NOT fit on the iPad. It may fit in the purse section and I'll try it tomorrow when my son brings his back.


Thanks Ginny! I'm so happy this turned out positively!


----------



## GinnyB

I've been using my iPad in the HO all day - absolutely no complaints! I'll try it on the go on the 29th, when I have a doc appt. I'm sure it will be just as perfect on the go as at home! 

I think it will hold my DL and credit cards. A lipstick tissue, keys, but probably not my sunglasses. I haven't tried to put those in yet. In "sunny" So. Cal, we need umbrellas more than sunglasses! (Hasn't rained in 2 days! Yahooooo!)

Ya, I'm very grateful for a happy ending. I sent a message to the HO folks telling them how pleased I am.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## VictoriaP

yogini2 said:


> The Zagg keyboard/case does not fit in the Happy Owl Clutch case. I don't know about the other products.
> 
> I read some of the rumors about the iPad two that is coming out. From China, they say it is a little bit smaller, flatter, and the speakers are bigger and in different places. Also unconfirmed rumors about two cameras in them. This would change everything about all cases, i think. Bummer for anyone heavily invested in the iPad one cases if there is major changes to the configuration of the iPad two.
> 
> Kathy


After going overboard on Kindle cases--and knowing that the next gen iPad would likely be a major step up from the current one--I purposely didn't buy a lot of cases this time around. This iPad is likely to be handed down to a friend, and the next gen one will probably last me two years rather than one, and I can buy a few more accessories knowing that I'll get enough use out of them to justify it. Hopefully small companies like this one learn from the process they went through this time, and figure out how to retool for the new device much faster. Bringing your accessory product truly out to market a month before the new device is announced is pretty poor planning, especially when working with Apple, whose product cycles are very predictable. Tough to recoup your investment as a business that way.

Ginny, glad you like yours so well and that it's all worked out to your satisfaction. It's really a shame it doesn't hold more though, holding that little really doesn't seem practical for most people.


----------



## GinnyB

I just wanted to post a final on my exchanges with the H.O. folks. I received a very nice message from Amy apologizing for saying that I said rude and horrible things about H.O. I knew I hadn't done that, cuz its just not something I would do. I merely posted about my experiences. Anyway, I thought it was nice of her to write to me. She also thanked me for saying nice things about the bag once I received it and offered to help me in any future things. I was very pleased with her comments. 

Now that I've had a couple of weeks working with the bag I can say w/o reservation that it met every one of my expectations for an iPad bag. I have not yet removed it from the Happy Owl since the day it went into it! I take it everywhere. At home it stays in the H.O. and I remove and stow the strap inside the purse section. I only close it up and add the strap when I go out. I'm very very very pleased with the bag and I highly recommend it.

One thing I want to add... I do not (never have) carried a lot of stuff with me, so for me the limited purse section is perfect. I manage to get my BlackBerry (including it's case) into the purse section, but it goes horizontally at the very bottom/middle of the purse. My sunglass case will fit the same way, but not with the BB. I can clip the BB onto the strap when I have to carry both sungalsses and phone. 

I love the shade of red too. I found no flaws whatsoever on the bag. There was some glue on the top edge, but better to have more than less leather glue! I find it affords really good iPad protection too. I have even carried it while open using the shoulder strap, but only to go from room to room with a coke and bag of popcorn - never to out out like that. 

The small hook strap that secures the bag closed, or secures it as a stand is also perfect. I thought it would bend and lose shape, but it hasn't so far and I don't think it will. Using it in the angled position is perfect for lap use when no table surface is available or when traveling in a car. I suspect it will be perfect in a plane watching a movie!

If they make another design with a tad larger purse section, I have no doubt that I would buy it in black. I just wanted to post another review after having used the H.O. for a couple of weeks. I love it!


----------



## corkyb

I got an email from HO today saying that all their products are shipping.  Made me think again.  Although I could never get by with it being a purse, I just wonder if I wanted it just as a case if it would work for me.  ANy chance you can post pictures of it in the lap position?  Is it a good typing position?  Also if you do post pics, can you post one of it open in the carrying position?  I just can't picture that.  I do love the look of this bag.  I wish I could remember what I was going to end up paying for it when I gave them a deposit last summer.  I did finally ask for it back.


----------



## GinnyB

Yep, I'll take some photos and try to include all angles. This will give me a chance to practice with my new Nikon! I'll try and take some shots of the purse section with my junk in it.

If I can't upload, I'll post a web link.


----------



## GinnyB

http://web.me.com/ginnybender/Site_2/Happy_Owl.html

Here is a link to iWeb. (Hope it works.) 14 photos. (Ignore the House photos - we were looking at a house with a realtor and I just plopped all the photos on my iWeb.)

The camera worked well, but that one photo of the clip on the happy owl was blurred - camera was too heavy to hold with one hand.

If anyone wants any particular shot of something on the bag, let me know.


----------



## Vet

Ginny, I'm glad things turned out well. Great pictures!


----------



## GinnyB

P.S.  The Kindle in the JavoEdge croc flip fits into the purse section of the Happy Owl bag.


----------



## SusanCassidy

I received my black Clutch last night.  Very nicely done.


----------



## GinnyB

SusanCassidy said:


> I received my black Clutch last night. Very nicely done.


Is it the pleats or Limited Edition? I have a friend who wants black, but wants it to be like my red Limited Edition. (holds more)


----------



## corkyb

Now I see maybe why these cases are so backordered.  Apple.com and a few select apple stores carry them.  I bet they made a boatload of them for Apple first.  They are currently waitlisted 2 months on Apple.com or I would have ordered one.

Paula


----------



## GinnyB

I can certainly understand why... the case/purse is wonderful and my iPad hasn't been out of this case since I got it!
I love it!


----------



## corkyb

Happy Owl has the red clutch in stock.  I just ordered one.  says it will ship in 1 to 3 days.  We shall see.  I just checked the online store and Apple does not have them in stock.


----------



## GinnyB

You will love the bag provided you don't carry a lot of stuff in the purse section. I have noticed that the little strap that is used to close the purse and to act as a stand when using the iPad, is not as stiff as it was before. It is sort of losing it's ability to act as a "kickstand" (for lack of an appropriate word). Still that is not enough of a negative for me. I still love the case.

I was not happy (at first) that the purse couldn't be unzipped while on w/o the iPad falling open, however, when the purse is on your shoulder, the iPad section will not flip open. If he bag is off your shoulder, then it will open if the latch is opened. Again, not a big negative. 

I like everything about this bag!


----------



## corkyb

I do carry a lot of stuff so will be using this just for the minimum and may have to use two bags when going to work or such.  I hope it comes quickly though.  i have wanted this bag for a long time.


----------



## kindlegrl81

After reading this thread I am very glad I didn't purchase one of these for my iPad.  Any company that would write something like that in a email to a customer is not going to get my business, no matter how good their product is.

Ginny you're a much better person than me...after receiving an email like that I would have demanded a full refund immediately and would have been on every review site making sure they knew what "horrible comments" really were.


----------



## GinnyB

kindlegrl81 said:


> After reading this thread I am very glad I didn't purchase one of these for my iPad. Any company that would write something like that in a email to a customer is not going to get my business, no matter how good their product is.
> 
> Ginny you're a much better person than me...after receiving an email like that I would have demanded a full refund immediately and would have been on every review site making sure they knew what "horrible comments" really were.


It was an error in judgment on the part of one person at H.O. She has apologized and admitted that she over-reacted. Don't let a spontaneous act deter you from getting this product, if you really want it. When it was all said and done, nothing "horrible" had ever been said and all it's all forgiven. (as it should be).

I love the product. My iPad is still in the bag and it goes with me everywhere. I absolutely love it and I would not hesitate to buy another one.


----------



## kindlegrl81

Like I said....you are a much better person than me


----------



## corkyb

Mine shipped yesterday.  Are they located in California?  trying to figure out UPS time to NY.
P


----------



## GinnyB

The folks are in Venice California, but I think they ship from a different state.


----------



## sem

Yes, there were some problems but they appear to be solved now. I love my red, pleated clutch and would buy it again in a minute.


----------



## skyblue

corkyb said:


> Mine shipped yesterday. Are they located in California? trying to figure out UPS time to NY.
> P


Corky, please write a review when you bag comes! I'd love to hear what you think of it!


----------



## corkyb

My red clutch came today and I am bitterly disappointed.  I can see that it should be a gorgeous case, but it has HUGE quality issues.  Gouged leather, a black spot on the front, the pleats aren't aligned correctly and it is wrinkled across3 or 4 pleats.  There is glue residue outside and in and loose threads and a black mark inside also.  I am going to have to send it back, if I can ever reach them.  I am wondering about asking them to send another one as the cover itself is gorgeous.  I know I would love it if the quality was good.  I could just cry.
Paula


----------



## sem

OMG - I am sooo sorry. I don't know what to say. I hope that they will make it right for you.


----------



## skyblue

corkyb said:


> My red clutch came today and I am bitterly disappointed. I can see that it should be a gorgeous case, but it has HUGE quality issues. Gouged leather, a black spot on the front, the pleats aren't aligned correctly and it is wrinkled across3 or 4 pleats. There is glue residue outside and in and loose threads and a black mark inside also. I am going to have to send it back, if I can ever reach them. I am wondering about asking them to send another one as the cover itself is gorgeous. I know I would love it if the quality was good. I could just cry.
> Paula


That is beyond heartbreaking! Where in the world was quality control?? Keep us posted on this sad saga!


----------



## GinnyB

Terrible! I had fairly good luck emailing them. I hope it is replaced!


----------



## corkyb

They responded late last night and sent me a return shipping label, directions on how to reorder with no shipping charge, and a promise to examine it before they ship it.  One can only hope.  I will definitely use this case if it comes in good shape.  I just LOVE red with the ipad.


----------



## StaceyHH

corkyb said:


> and a promise to examine it before they ship it. One can only hope.


Shouldn't they have done this in the first place?


----------



## corkyb

One would think.  But they could not have examined this and then shipped it.  At least I wouldn't have for that price.  It has a lot of flaws on it.  All minor I guess, meaning no huge rips or anything, but still..


----------



## GinnyB

Apart from the flaws and defects, how do you like it as an iPad case?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Owl is currently having a promotion (and a contest to win an iPad 2) of 50% off their iPad 1 products.  (Enter the code Think Happy.)  I've liked the look of the clutch since the beginning and have been watching this thread, both the good and the bad.  50% off made me take the plunge and the risk, as it sounds like there have been some very happy customers and some very unhappy customers.  We'll see.  I'll let you know.  I don't think I'll use it all the time, but there have been times when I wanted to travel very light and take the iPad with me, like at a social function, and the clutch with strap sounds ideal.  I'll keep you posted.  Just ordered it today with expedited shipping, whatever that is.  Total $49.60.

Betsy


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, Betsy!  I have been interested in the Happy Owl bag, too, but never ordered due to the negative reviews.  I may take another look at 50% off! 

Edited to add:  I used the discount code to purchase a Happy Owl Bag.  What a great deal!  Thanks again!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Skyblue--

glad you found it useful!  Please let us know about your experience....and I'll post about mine.

Betsy


----------



## skyblue

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Skyblue--
> 
> glad you found it useful! Please let us know about your experience....and I'll post about mine.
> 
> Betsy


I will do that, Betsy! How long did they estimate delivery? What color did you order?


----------



## Pushka

Ye, thanks Betsy, I am in again too!  Clutch in red. back to the original order I did in June last year.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

skyblue said:


> I will do that, Betsy! How long did they estimate delivery? What color did you order?


I ordered red. I paid $3 extra for the expedited shipping, but I'm not exactly sure what that means.  Something to ask them. 

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I ordered red. I paid $3 extra for the expedited shipping, but I'm not exactly sure what that means.  Something to ask them.
> 
> Betsy


It means your Happy Owl is coming "soon" ! 

Best Wishes!


----------



## Pushka

Note to self:  when you order something online in bed on a Sunday morning, make sure you put your wallet back in your handbag before getting into the car to go and buy petrol.....


----------



## skyblue

Pushka said:


> Note to self: when you order something online in bed on a Sunday morning, make sure you put your wallet back in your handbag before getting into the car to go and buy petrol.....


Oh no, *Pushka*! How did you avert that potentially embarrassing situation?


----------



## Pushka

I left my iPhone with the attendant. I guess I am old enough to look honest.  Hubby wasn't picking up the phone at home so it might have been a little tricky if he didn't take my iPhone as hostage.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Pushka said:


> Note to self: when you order something online in bed on a Sunday morning, make sure you put your wallet back in your handbag before getting into the car to go and buy petrol.....


Oh, man, I've done that! Only it was at the grocery store. I had to leave the groceries behind and run home to get the wallet and then come back and pay. It didn't help that I had the surly clerk at the store.  I don't have anything valuable enough to leave behind at a gas/petrol station. Maybe my cell phone. If I had it with me, LOL!

You got the iPhone back okay? No calls to the States on it? 

Betsy


----------



## Pushka

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, man, I've done that! Only it was at the grocery store. I had to leave the groceries behind and run home to get the wallet and then come back and pay. It didn't help that I had the surly clerk at the store.  I don't have anything valuable enough to leave behind at a gas/petrol station. Maybe my cell phone. If I had it with me, LOL!
> 
> You got the iPhone back okay? No calls to the States on it?
> 
> Betsy


 We are reunited.

You know, the thing that bugs me most is that it is the sort of thing that we think our mothers would do because of old age........


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Pushka said:


> We are reunited.
> 
> You know, the thing that bugs me most is that it is the sort of thing that we think our mothers would do because of old age........


LOL! I'm much more likely to do that than my mom was...always.

I've sent an email to Happy Owl to find out what kind of service "expedited" is. Don't know if I'll get a response, but thought I'd try.

I'll keep everyone posted!

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB

Gosh! I have been asleep at the switch or something and haven't visited this thread! $49? For a Happy Owl? I only saw $79. I'm going back to check.

I love love love this bag and have it in red. Need the case in Black too! 

I think the negatives were all from the original shipment. Now that they are in full operation, maybe all is well. I'm ordering another if that price is right! 

Pushka -- how awful about the wallet! I've done similar things, but not because I don't have my wall, but because I rarely, if ever, carry cash. I forget not to park in PAY parking lots! They didn't take credit cards and I didn't even have a penny in my pocket. He just let me go. Now I know to grab cash if I'm going to a doc's office!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

GinnyB, there's a code, Think Happy, that you have to enter to get the 50% off.  Let us know what you do!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woo-hoo!

Just got the shipping notification on my "expedited" shipping. Just a paperwork exercise at this point, but I've got a UPS tracking number.  I'll check later to see if it's actually tracking anything.

Also got this email from them in response to a question about the tracking.



> Hello Betsy,
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry regarding order #8006
> 
> We use UPS for our expedited service so expect delivery within 1-3 business days.
> 
> Your order was fulfilled this morning and is currently in transit.
> 
> You should receive an email shortly with a tracking number attached. Just to give you a heads up, we are in a transition period and have had a few issues with obtaining correct tracking information.
> 
> We are working hard to fix this and rest assured that your package is currently on its way!
> 
> If you have any other questions or concerns please do not hesitate to ask!
> 
> Warm regards,
> 
> Ajay
> 
> Think Happy!


So....hopefully I'll get it this week!

Betsy


----------



## Vet

Congratulations! I hope you love it!


----------



## skyblue

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woo-hoo!
> 
> Just got the shipping notification on my "expedited" shipping. Just a paperwork exercise at this point, but I've got a UPS tracking number.  I'll check later to see if it's actually tracking anything.
> 
> Also got this email from them in response to a question about the tracking.
> 
> So....hopefully I'll get it this week!
> 
> Betsy


Mine shipped today, too, *Betsy*! I didn't select expedited shipping, so we'll see how long it takes to arrive! Post when it arrives, Betsy! I can't wait to hear your review!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Where are you located, skyblue?  I'm on the East Coast, and I believe Happy Owl is in California, so I'm thinking it's shipping from there.  No actual tracking information is available yet, though their cryptic message to me leaves me wondering if I have a good tracking number....

Betsy


----------



## Pushka

Me too!  In Australia.  Wonder who will get it first........


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The tracking finally kicked in!  It's departing Minneapolis, Minnesota and due to arrive on the 30th (Wednesday).  Yay!

Now I can obsessively check the tracking using my "Deliveries" app on the iPad.

Betsy


----------



## skyblue

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The tracking finally kicked in! It's departing Minneapolis, Minnesota and due to arrive on the 30th (Wednesday). Yay!
> 
> Now I can obsessively check the tracking using my "Deliveries" app on the iPad.
> 
> Betsy


My tracking says Wednesday, too! 

Maybe *Pushka* will get hers before we do, *Betsy*!


----------



## Pushka

Mine hasnt kicked in yet, I think I may have broken FedEx!


----------



## corkyb

I must report that Happy Owl has been just the BEST company to work with.  I received to cases that were defective and they sent me a third last week.  They were great about all of that, and I no sooner received the third case and they went on sale half price.  I contacted Ajay and asked for either a refund of half my money or an extra case.  He wrote back immediately saying he would refund my money.  I am one happy camper!  I couldn't ask for better service.  I hope you all enjoy your cases  I adore the red clutch.
Paula
One Happy Owl customer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I hope I don't get one of the defective cases, Corkyb!   Mine has left DeMoines... 

Skyblue--you didn't order the expedited shipping, did you?  Where is yours shipping from?

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB

Betsy, thanks for telling me about the code. I did get it down to $50, but before I hit the last button I thought... am I going to buy the new iPad 2 I decided to wait to see what I decide to do.

This price is better than what I paid when I pre-ordered during their beta period. I still love love love the bag and my iPad permanently resides in my red case. It's holding up beautifully!


----------



## skyblue

Betsy, mine originated in Minneapolis.  It's now left Eagan, MN!


----------



## Pushka

Yup, I broked it!     Wrong shipping number apparently, but have been reassured it is on its way.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

skyblue said:


> Betsy, mine originated in Minneapolis. I am in the midwest.


Mine, too. You were smart not to pay the expedited, since you're so close to the origin. Mine is now in Philadelphia.

Betsy


----------



## skyblue

It is still scheduled to come tomorrow!  YEAH!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine, too!  Woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## skyblue

Better shine 'er up and get 'er ready for her new home.  Now we have to plan the first Happy Owl outing...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine says "out for delivery."  The UPS delivery is usually mid to late afternoon...... 

Betsy


----------



## kindlemama

I ordered one on March 27 and paid for expedited shipping -- I haven't even gotten a confirmation letter yet, though my credit card was charged.


----------



## skyblue

Mine is out for delivery, too! I've been listening for the truck. When I really am anxious for delivery it's always late!

*kindlemama*, I hope you get word soon!


----------



## kindlemama

skyblue said:


> Mine is out for delivery, too! I've been listening for the truck. When I really am anxious for delivery it's always late!
> 
> *kindlemama*, I hope you get word soon!


Thanks, skyblue. Nothing yet. : (


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Got mine just now!  Everything looks great, more detail in a minute and pics!

Betsy


----------



## skyblue

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Got mine just now! Everything looks great, more detail in a minute and pics!
> 
> Betsy


Oh you lucky ducky!!! . I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## skyblue

Mine just arrived.  I carefully opened the box and removed it.  First impression:  It STINKS!   It is a very strong chemical smell.  Did anyone else notice this


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm sorry to hear about the smell, skyblue, mine doesn't have that at all--just smells like leather, and I have to put my nose up to it to smell it...  

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92

skyblue said:


> Mine just arrived. I carefully opened the box and removed it. First impression: It STINKS!  It is a very strong chemical smell. Did anyone else notice this


I don't have a Happy Owl, but the RooCase that I got from Amazon last year had a terrible odor that took _months_ to dissipate.


----------



## Pushka

They still haven't sent me the updated shipping notice for dispatch on 28th March.  Hmm....


----------



## kindlemama

skyblue said:


> Mine just arrived. I carefully opened the box and removed it. First impression: It STINKS!  It is a very strong chemical smell. Did anyone else notice this


skyblue, what color did you get? (Should I assume blue? ) I went back through the posts, and didn't see where you said. Betsy ordered red, so I'm wondering if the smell is color-dependent. I ordered black...and I STILL haven't gotten an email.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Pushka said:


> They still haven't sent me the updated shipping notice for dispatch on 28th March. Hmm....


Pushka, I would contact them. I heard from them in a couple days.

Betsy


----------



## skyblue

kindlemama said:


> skyblue, what color did you get? (Should I assume blue? ) I went back through the posts, and didn't see where you said. Betsy ordered red, so I'm wondering if the smell is color-dependent. I ordered black...and I STILL haven't gotten an email.


Should you assume blue?  Why yes!  Okay, normally I would have chosen black, but I thought I should get a color instead.



pidgeon92 said:


> I don't have a Happy Owl, but the RooCase that I got from Amazon last year had a terrible odor that took _months_ to dissipate.


Well that is interesting to know. You think it has to do with the dye? I put mine in a sunny window. I think it needs to be outside!


----------



## pidgeon92

I would think the smell would come from either

• The way the leather was treated and/or dyed.

• Glue used to hold parts together.

Whatever it was, it _reeked_. I can still smell it if I hold it close to my nose, but it's mostly gone now.

I got a teddy bear once when I was about 10. It stank very badly. We left him outside for a few days, it didn't help. I finally disposed of him a few years ago (had him for 25 years). The stupid thing still smelled bad when I chucked it.


----------



## Pushka

Just sent them an email.  It is 8.26am down here right now, what time is it where Happy Bags ship from?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here are some pics. The outside:









Open with the iPad in it:









A view of the pockets:









The cutouts for the switches and earphones









Initial impression:
well made. Close examination shows a couple small glue spotsin in the seams, and I had to clip one thread near one of the switch openings. Mine did not have the smell skyblue mentions. It is not as bright red as the pictures show, I would call it a dark red. The flash really lit up the color.

Between the bulk of the pleated leather (and the pockets) and the weight (1 lb.) I won't be using it for every day use--I use my iPad a LOT, it's my primary computer these days, and I prefer the Apple cover while I'm home. However, when I want to go out and have the iPad accessible, I will be using this, especially if I'm going out to dinner or to one of the car club social events we constantly attend. (Not, however, if we're dining with the 12 year old grandson, as while I don't mind handing him the iPad, I'm not handing him my new leather purse. ) As you can see, I've attached the optional shoulder strap, and that's how I'll be using it. It looks quite nice without the strap, the rings on the clutch are color coordinated and discrete.

The only thing I don't really like is the floppy strap/latch, visible in the first two pictures, though I'm not sure how else it could have been done. When I open the clutch to use the iPad, it has a tendency to fall and hit the iPad with the little snap hitting the screen. I'll have to get in the habit of folding that back as I open the clutch, though I'm sure that will soon be automatic. To close the purse, you slide it through a loop and then have to attach the small snap.

All in all, I'm extremely happy with the clutch, taking it out for a test drive tomorrow and will let you know how it performs.

Betsy


----------



## kindlemama

Pushka said:


> Just sent them an email. It is 8.26am down here right now, what time is it where Happy Bags ship from?


I think their office is in California (where I am), but the bags ship from Minnesota. It's about 3:20 PM here right now.

Edited to add: I just sent them an email too.


----------



## kindlemama

Great pics, Besty.  Thank you!  Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## kindlemama

Yikes!  I just went to look at my email and I had one from Happy Owl, along with another one (from Happy Owl) regarding a refund.  I was so bummed, thinking they had run out of the black clutches and that they were issuing me a refund.

I read the email first, and Ajay was very apologetic, said he was checking on my order status (they go inundated with the sale), and said he would refund my entire shipping cost!  That's what the second email was -- he'd already issued the refund (of $9.50).

What great customer service!  I'm a happy camper (as long as mine doesn't end up smelling like skyblue's).


----------



## Pushka

Thankyou for the review Betsy.  I just got an email from them; their shipping department updated their shipping records, but the same shipping number came back for my order.  Which doesnt exist.  Sigh.


----------



## Vet

Thanks Betsy! I wonder if they will make a different purse for the iPad2?


----------



## Pushka

I do feel so sorry for companies like this one.  They just got it right for the Ipad1, and then they go an produce another model.


----------



## Vet

Yes, I agree. Maybe they'll just wait a while before jumping into production of the new case.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was just talking to my husband about this...they really don't have to reinvent the wheel...just redesign the part of the case that has the iPad.  So it's not like starting from scratch.

Betsy


----------



## skyblue

Well, the stinky chemical smell was so overpowering I had to remove it from the house and place it in the garage! . I checked on it a little while ago and the garage smells!! . We will see if it's better tomorrow. My son suffers from severe migraines, and strong smells are contributing factors. I can't have this strong chemical odor in the house. I can't help but wonder if it's at all toxic. Time will tell.

*Betsy*, your red bag is divine! I can't wait to hear all about it's first test run!

*Pushka*, I hope they find your order and are able to ship it to you soon!

*Kindlemama*, that is great news! I hope yours arrives quickly and without the chemical odor!


----------



## kindlemama

Thanks, skyblue.  I got another email from Ajay saying it was being shipped today, but still haven't gotten a tracking number.  I'm more concerned about the smell than when it's going to get here.  I get headaches (though not migraines) from odors too, so am hoping for an odor-free one.

I hope you get the stink out of yours!


----------



## skyblue

kindlemama said:


> Thanks, skyblue. I got another email from Ajay saying it was being shipped today, but still haven't gotten a tracking number. I'm more concerned about the smell than when it's going to get here. I get headaches (though not migraines) from odors too, so am hoping for an odor-free one.
> 
> I hope you get the stink out of yours!


I contacted Happy Owl about the odor and they said it shouldn't smell so they offered to exchange it. I am boxing it up and shipping it back tomorrow. I will exchange it for black. I am afraid of getting another blue from the same batch. I sure hope this one is odor free! So far the customer service is very prompt and helpful. I hope yours arrives quickly and is odor free as well! Keep us posted!


----------



## Pushka

It seems mine is on its way via USPS and not Fedex after all.  It left Chicago on 30th.  Last time I had an item leave Chicago it took six weeks to get here.  It was a large item though.


----------



## kindlemama

skyblue said:


> I contacted Happy Owl about the odor and they said it shouldn't smell so they offered to exchange it. I am boxing it up and shipping it back tomorrow. I will exchange it for black. I am afraid of getting another blue from the same batch. I sure hope this one is odor free! So far the customer service is very prompt and helpful. I hope yours arrives quickly and is odor free as well! Keep us posted!


According to the tracking number, mine is supposed to be delivered tomorrow! Quite unbelievable: it went from Minnesota to Iowa to California all starting at 3:27 AM this morning. It says the original delivery date was scheduled for 4/4, but it's been rescheduled for early delivery on 4/1. I don't know if that's Happy Owl's doing, or UPS's, but I'm happy!

I'll smell my bag tomorrow and give you a report. Hahahaha! I've actually been sick all week with a cold and/or flu, so don't know if I'll be able to smell anything. I may have to rely on my sons. LOL Either way, I'll let you know. Fingers crossed!


----------



## GinnyB

Betsy,

The strap (floppy) is your stand strap. When open, you thread it through the little loop and snap it onto itself. It then is out of the way and it acts as a stand. Just loop it back through when you use the ipad. I leave mine permanently like that unless I go out of the house.

(I had some glue on the edges too, but better that than not enough!)


----------



## skyblue

I hope the mail is faster than FedEx for your Happy Owl delivery, *Pushka*!

Yeah, *Kindlemama*! I can't wait to hear what you think when it arrives. The stinky chemical odor was evident the minute I opened the package. I hope yours arrives odor free!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

GinnyB said:


> Betsy,
> 
> The strap (floppy) is your stand strap. When open, you thread it through the little loop and snap it onto itself. It then is out of the way and it acts as a stand. Just loop it back through when you use the ipad. I leave mine permanently like that unless I go out of the house.
> 
> (I had some glue on the edges too, but better that than not enough!)


Thanks, GinnyB, I realize that, and it's a nice feature. However, I don't use the Happy Owl in the house, I use my Apple cover. The Happy Owl case is too bulky and heavy for me to use all day. (That's just my preference.)

My issue is I bought the clutch to use when I'm out and about. I wanted the shoulder strap so it could be my purse/iPad case, for example today at the doctor's office. When I open up the case to use the iPad, the strap wants to flop onto the glass screen and it's kind of heavy, so it hits quite sharply if I'm not careful. I have to get in the habit of folding the strap back. I used it again today, and am getting better about it. Obviously, when I'm carrying the case like a purse, I want the strap across the clutch.  Maybe it's just me. It does make a difference in how one plans on using the clutch, of course. Just an observation, not a comdemnation of the clutch, which I love overall.

I'll have a few more comments about it in a bit based on my two outings so far.

KindleMama--did yours arrive today (4/1)?

Betsy


----------



## kindlemama

skyblue said:


> Yeah, *Kindlemama*! I can't wait to hear what you think when it arrives. The stinky chemical odor was evident the minute I opened the package. I hope yours arrives odor free!





Betsy the Quilter said:


> KindleMama--did yours arrive today (4/1)?


Yes, mine did get here around 2 PM today. Sorry for the delay reporting in -- I ended up on the phone with AT&T for a couple of hours because what they were supposed to have sent me yesterday, still didn't get here today. Argh!

Anyway......My black clutch is beautiful! When I first opened it, there was a SLIGHT chemical smell, but I had to stick my face in the bag to smell it -- not something I normally would've done. LOL I think that smell is all but gone, and all I smell now is leather -- again, only when I stick the purse up to my nose. skyblue, I think you'll be really happy with your black clutch. I know exactly what you mean about strong chemical smells -- I couldn't have lived with it either.

The purse itself is very nice -- soft leather, adjustable shoulder strap, the purple on the inside is muted and adds a touch of color without being overpowering.

If I could change one thing, it woud be the strap that Betsy is talking about. At home, my iPad lives on the WedgePad, so I'll only be using the Happy Owl when I go out. When I use my iPad when I'm out, I just hold it, so I would never use the "stand" part; I'll probably just hold it like a book, since it doesn't fold back all the way. I can see Betsy's point where the strap could hit the screen or just generally be in the way.

Another reason I'm not crazy about the strap is because if I want to get into the purse portion of the clutch, I have to unsnap the strap and pull it through the loop before I can unzip the purse portion, and the iPad part just flops open in the process. I'd prefer to be able to get to the purse portion quicker, by just unzipping; and I'd prefer the iPad portion to have some type of closing mechanism of its own.

Like Betsy, I'm not comdemning the Happy Owl, just observing and commenting on what I would change if I could. All in all, it seems like it'll be a great little bag to take out on short trips where I don't feel like lugging my usual huge purse around with me. I'm really glad I got it, especially at the great price and with the terrific customer service!


----------



## GinnyB

I had the same feeling about the little strap and not being able to get into the zippered purse section. What I have found is that if I leave the bag on my shoulder, undo the little snap, I can unzip to access the purse and it will not flop open because the straps hold opposite sides. If I remove the bag (say on top of a counter) then the bag flops open. 

Try opening it while ON your shoulder - that may help. I can't figure out how they could change that design yet still have the little strap do it's jobs (snap bag closed and angle it during use of the iPad). 

I still love my bag though. I've been using it for months and have no complaints. I'm tempted to buy the black one, but haven't... yet!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Don't tempt me with the black.  

I've test-driven it for a couple of days now....here are my observations.

Things I love:
the layout of the purse section, easy to get to the cards I use.
The look (it's gorgeous).
The way it holds the iPad, very securely, and the ports are easy access.
Being able to get to the iPad quickly and use it on the go without having to set it (or my purse) down.
The feel of the leather.
Having a shoulder strap.
the way it looks.

Things I would change if I could (not things I hate, just things I would change):
I've already mentioned the (slight) strap issue.  I think it could be resolved by reversing the strap snap closure to the other side, the iPad side.  They could still have the Happy Owl logo on the pleated side, the "front" of the clutch.  (In fact, it's the weight of the Happy Owl medallion that creates some of the problem with the strap.)  And then the loop would be on the "back," the iPad side.  (Just brainstorming here.)

GinnyB and kindlemama have mentioned the strap/zipper closure for the purse section.  I also don't care for having to go through so many steps to get to the purse section. (I'm really lazy.)  I've been letting the strap hang loose for the most part, especially when I was at the doctor's yesterday and going in and out of both the purse and the iPad sections.

Like kindlemama, I'd like the iPad section to also have a closure.  Perhaps just a snap.  That would resolve my iPad flopping issue. 

I'd like, instead of the one big side-to-side zipper, two smaller zipper pulls that come up from each side to the top center.  This would allow me to stuff small pieces of paper inside quickly before I drop them and would be easier while having the purse on my shoulder.

Wish I could put my Kindle in the other side, then it would be perfect!

These are really just nitpicks.  I'll get used to the idiosynchracies.  I do love it and would recommend it to any one else.

Betsy


----------



## kindlemama

GinnyB and Betsy, you NEED the black one! It looks really nice, and you KNOW that basic black goes with everything! LOL

GinnyB, thanks for your tip on opening the purse while still on my shoulder. I don't know that I'm that coordinated , but will give it a shot.

Betsy, I think all your "skyblue" comments were actually about me. LOL (She's the one with the stinky blue one that she sent back.) I really like your idea about reversing the snap while still keeping the Happy Owl logo on the outside (if they can't get rid of it altogether). That would be a win-win for everyone. I like the double zipper idea also. Maybe you should think about a career in purse designing! 

All in all, I love the bag. It's a great concept. It's not big enough for my usual needs, but for those times I just want to travel lightly, it'll be perfect!   

Pushka and skyblue, hope you get yours soon! I'll bet all this talk has you salivating!  You're going to love it!

_Kindlemama--sorry; I've edited my post now to reflect that it was your comments I was referring to!--Betsy_


----------



## Pushka

<wiping the drool away>. How are you ladies finding the bag for storage? Betsy, you mentioned it was a little small, and I am, um, lazy when it comes to changing bags. I try to travel light, I am guessing a wallet doesn't fit in and you use the inbuilt purse and card slots?


----------



## Vet

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was just talking to my husband about this...they really don't have to reinvent the wheel...just redesign the part of the case that has the iPad. So it's not like starting from scratch.
> 
> Betsy


I hope they decide to do it. I like the purse design.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Pushka said:


> <wiping the drool away>. How are you ladies finding the bag for storage? Betsy, you mentioned it was a little small, and I am, um, lazy when it comes to changing bags. I try to travel light, I am guessing a wallet doesn't fit in and you use the inbuilt purse and card slots?


Keep your drool off my purse, Pushka!  

Yes, the purse part is very flat, not much will fit in there. It's very narrow at the bottom, about 1/2 an inch wide, which limits the "stuff" that will fit in. 









I'm lazy too, so I hear you! I have a flat pouch that I usually use and move from purse to purse that has my card wallet, cash and business cards and a tiny "extra" phone. It might fit in, I haven't tried that yet. I used the built in card slots for the cards I would need that day. My purpose for the purse was to use it for those times when I wanted to travel light and a little dressy, so it won't be my everyday bag.

I just tried my flat pouch and it fits, along with my MiFi in the little pocket. My "regular" cell phone fits, too, but makes it tight. If I were going to use this purse a lot, I'd look at one of those little cell phone pouches to hang from the strap.

Betsy


----------



## skyblue

I sent back my blue case and reordered a black case.  I did not  want another stinky blue bag!  Ajay was super helpful and very accommodating!  He e-mailed me a return label and gave me a code to reorder.  I placed the order Friday morning.  He shipped it Friday afternoon!  The tracking number says delivery is scheduled for Tuesday!  That is great customer service! .


----------



## GinnyB

Oh yes!!!!! A dual zipper would be soooooo much better than one! And yes, I'd love to see a separate closure for the iPad section. 

I can't buy a black one... I'm in serious debate with myself for the iPad 2.


----------



## skyblue

GinnyB said:


> Oh yes!!!!! A dual zipper would be soooooo much better than one! And yes, I'd love to see a separate closure for the iPad section.
> 
> I can't buy a black one... I'm in serious debate with myself for the iPad 2.


Who's winning, Ginny?


----------



## kindlemama

skyblue said:


> I sent back my blue case and reordered a black case. I did not want another stinky blue bag! Ajay was super helpful and very accommodating! He e-mailed me a return label and gave me a code to reorder. I placed the order Friday morning. He shipped it Friday afternoon! The tracking number says delivery is scheduled for Tuesday! That is great customer service! .


Yay! Can't wait for you to get it! Check your tracking number; mine originally said it wouldn't get here till Monday (tomorrow), but came Friday. Maybe yours will get there tomorrow!  I can't remember where you live, but I think you were closer to MN than me (in CA).


----------



## GinnyB

skyblue said:


> Who's winning, Ginny?


Ha ha ha! That was too funny. Right now my wallet is winning -- ain't no money in it! ha ha!


----------



## kindlemama

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Happy Owl is currently having a promotion (and a contest to win an iPad 2) of 50% off their iPad 1 products. (Enter the code Think Happy.)
> Betsy


Betsy, how did you find out about this promotion? I want to keep my eyes open for any future drops they may have in price. I know their current price is pretty incredible -- that's how I ended up with the black clutch I didn't really intend on buying. Now I have my eye on the red one -- that I REALLY don't intend on buying! Seriously...I'm a boring black and brown girl! LOL


----------



## skyblue

My status still says Tuesday delivery. Waiting is annoying....  

I believe *Betsy* found the discount through Facebook, *kindlemama.*

*Ginny*, did any Happy Owl money find it's way to your wallet yet?


----------



## Pushka

My status is still, left from Chicago on 30th March.....


----------



## kindlemama

skyblue said:


> My status still says Tuesday delivery. Waiting is annoying....
> 
> I believe *Betsy* found the discount through Facebook, *kindlemama.*


Bummer! Well, at least that's tomorrow, so you don't have much longer to wait. (I hate to wait for things too!)

Thanks about the info on Facebook. I'm not on it, so I will have to rely on you guys to keep me updated.


----------



## skyblue

*Pushka*, sounds like a slow boat to Australia......

*Kindlemama*, I am tap, tap, tapping my foot waiting.....


----------



## Pushka

I had an item that took six weeks to get from Chicago to home.....a big item, and it was about the time when security in USA stepped up because of parcels and things that go bang and the like. Sigh.


----------



## GinnyB

skyblue said:


> *Ginny*, did any Happy Owl money find it's way to your wallet yet?


Nope... I'm waiting for iPad2 money to show up somewhere!


----------



## corkyb

I got an email telling me about it as I am a customer and on their e-list.  Did the sale end yet?  I think it did.  I was sorely tempted to buy the black one.  This is about my favorite ipad cover.


----------



## kindlemama

corkyb said:


> I got an email telling me about it as I am a customer and on their e-list. Did the sale end yet? I think it did. I was sorely tempted to buy the black one. This is about my favorite ipad cover.


corkyb, I just went on their website to sign up to be on their email list, and it looks like all their products are 50% off now with no need for a special discount code.

Here's my take on this bag: these are unique items custom-made for the original iPad, never to be made again. If you're planning on keeping your iPad for a while, maybe you should take the plunge and grab one while they're still available!  If I'd gotten any color than black, I'd definitely be jumping on it. As it is, IF the price comes down any more (probably highly unlikely), I would buy the red one. It probably wouldn't get used much, but it sure would look nice in my closet.   

(I didn't see where I could sign up to be on an email list. Since I've made a purchase from them, maybe I'll be automatically added. )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kindlemama said:


> Betsy, how did you find out about this promotion?





skyblue said:


> I believe *Betsy* found the discount through Facebook, *kindlemama.*


Actually, I'm on their mailing list, and got an email about the promotion. I think I signed up to be notified when the clutch was available.



kindlemama said:


> (I didn't see where I could sign up to be on an email list. Since I've made a purchase from them, maybe I'll be automatically added. )


Here's the link for the mailing list (or as they call it, the "contact list.")
http://store.happyowlstudio.com/pages/contact-list

Betsy


----------



## kindlemama

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Actually, I'm on their mailing list, and got an email about the promotion. I think I signed up to be notified when the clutch was available.
> 
> Here's the link for the mailing list (or as the call it, the "contact list.")
> http://store.happyowlstudio.com/pages/contact-list
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy. I just signed up.


----------



## skyblue

Thanks for clarifying the source of the discount code, *Betsy*!

My tracking number says "out for delivery".


----------



## skyblue

Good news, ladies! My black Happy Owl case arrived and it *DOESN'T STINK!* YEAH!!  I was really worried that the black case would smell just as badly as the blue. There is a very faint odor, but it in no way compares to the _awful_ CHEMICAL SMELL of the blue one. The black bag is much richer looking, too. There were some stitching issues on the blue bag, too. I haven't taken it out in the world yet, but I agree with the clumsy design aspects that were mentioned here. As long as they have to make adjustments to accommodate the iPad 2, they should address those issues. It would greatly improve the case.

I received great customer service, too.


----------



## kindlemama

skyblue said:


> Good news, ladies! My black Happy Owl case arrived and it *DOESN'T STINK!* YEAH!!  I was really worried that the black case would smell just as badly as the blue. There is a very faint odor, but it in no way compares to the _awful_ CHEMICAL SMELL of the blue one. The black bag is much richer looking, too. There were some stitching issues on the blue bag, too. I haven't taken it out in the world yet, but I agree with the clumsy design aspects that were mentioned here. As long as they have to make adjustments to accommodate the iPad 2, they should address those issues. It would greatly improve the case.
> 
> I received great customer service, too.


Yay! I'm glad you finally got it, and that you're happy with it!   

Now, if only Pushka would get hers.......


----------



## skyblue

kindlemama said:


> Yay! I'm glad you finally got it, and that you're happy with it!
> 
> Now, if only Pushka would get hers.......


Thanks, *kindlemama*!

*Pushka*, what's the status on yours?


----------



## Pushka

oooh ooooh we have movement.  It is in Australia!

Bullet Into Foreign Customs, April 06, 2011, 2:31 pm, AUSTRALIA
Bullet Arrived Abroad, April 06, 2011, 2:31 pm, AUSTRALIA
Bullet International Dispatch, March 30, 2011, 8:43 pm, ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS)
Bullet Arrival
Bullet Arrival
Bullet Processed through Sort Facility, March 29, 2011, 7:56 pm, MINNEAPOLIS, MN 55413


Customs is pretty quick, unless it is a stinky one!    It arrived yesterday afternoon (my time, Wednesday) and so it might get to me tomorrow, or Monday.


----------



## skyblue

Yeah, *Pushka*! There is a glimmer of hope on the horizon! Hopefully it was only the blue one that is stinky!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Pushka!!!

and Yay for skyblue!

Betsy


----------



## skyblue

Hey, *Puska*! Any movement?

The black case is lovely!!!


----------



## Pushka

No news yet.  The tracking says it is still in Customs but that is unlikley.  More likely our Australia Post people are too lazy to update the details.


----------



## skyblue

Pushka said:


> No news yet. The tracking says it is still in Customs but that is unlikley. More likely our Australia Post people are too lazy to update the details.


Aww, bummer!


----------



## GinnyB

Betsy...

Did you buy the iPad wallet cover? Happy Owl has them on sale for $14.99 and I'm thinking of getting the brown one. If you have the notebook, please tell me what you like/don't like about it. Here's the link to what I want...

http://www.happyowlstudio.com/collections/all/products/the-wallet-lite-in-brown


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ginny,

sorry, just saw this.  No, I don't have the Wallet.  I use the Apple cover which I'm quite happy with.  But darn you, I see the black clutch is still on sale, at $39.99.  Now I'm craving it...

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB

I don't see how you can go wrong at that price!


----------

